# 2017 Navigation Map Updates



## TomasTomas (Mar 25, 2016)

Can someone can sent me euro maps for cic and nbt?


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

*Europe West Premium*

Hi, could I get the link to the latest maps for Europe West Premium please.
Thanks


----------



## F30Maurice (Aug 19, 2016)

Dear 0okm, can you pls also send me the link to the latest maps for Europe West Premium.

My friend has NBT, think that are different maps, correct?

thanks!


----------



## jreis (Mar 6, 2017)

Any links for updated U.S./North America maps that would work with 2011 F10 (550i)?


----------



## 0okm (Nov 8, 2016)

devilblack said:


> Hi, could I get the link to the latest maps for Europe West Premium please.
> Thanks


Done.


----------



## 0okm (Nov 8, 2016)

F30Maurice said:


> Dear 0okm, can you pls also send me the link to the latest maps for Europe West Premium.
> 
> My friend has NBT, think that are different maps, correct?
> 
> thanks!


Done.


----------



## Walker65 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi could I get the link please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Walker65 said:


> Hi could I get the link please?


PM sent.


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Can anyone send me Europe next 2017-01 ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpwolf said:


> Can anyone send me Europe next 2017-01 ?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## sacaman (Feb 21, 2017)

hi can I get the link please?
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sacaman said:


> hi can I get the link please?
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## RiverDog (Mar 25, 2017)

Can I get the link. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RiverDog said:


> Can I get the link. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## RiverDog (Mar 25, 2017)

Latest Map updated worked great, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## TotoFr (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello,
Could someone share the link for Europe next 2017-01 ?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TotoFr said:


> Hello,
> Could someone share the link for Europe next 2017-01 ?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Can i get the link to 2017-1 Europe West Premium maps for CIC ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deimis said:


> Can i get the link to 2017-1 Europe West Premium maps for CIC ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## Rbrown13 (Feb 26, 2017)

jreis said:


> Any links for updated U.S./North America maps that would work with 2011 F10 (550i)?


+1 but Western U.S. for 2008 528i ccc thank you

Sent from my SM-T310 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rbrown13 said:


> +1 but Western U.S. for 2008 528i ccc thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Yuuichi (Jan 3, 2012)

Is 2015 the last update to North America High DVD version? If not could you give me a link to get 2017 version.


----------



## Hawko (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi
Is there a 2017 version for the Europe Route maps please

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yuuichi said:


> Is 2015 the last update to North America High DVD version? If not could you give me a link to get 2017 version.


2015 is final version of all North America DVD Based maps (HIGH, BUSINESS, and PROFESSIONAL) as BMW AG announced it was End-Of-Life.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hawko said:


> Hi
> Is there a 2017 version for the Europe Route maps please
> 
> Thank you


Yes, Europe ROUTE 2071-1 is released. PM sent.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi.

Has anyone got a link to the Europe Next 2017-2 maps?

It seems like it is out already.

https://bmwnavipro.co.business/shop/uncategorized/bmw-road-map-europe-next-2017-2/

Sent from my A0001 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Hi.
> 
> Has anyone got a link to the Europe Next 2017-2 maps?
> 
> ...


No, it is not out yet. Just because some seller puts it up and starts taking pre orders, does not mean it is released.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Well I guess it's kinda suspicious the the site is down now.


----------



## Choppa101 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi 

Much appreciated if you can provide a link to 2017-1 Europe West Premium maps for CIC.

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Choppa101 said:


> Hi
> 
> Much appreciated if you can provide a link to 2017-1 Europe West Premium maps for CIC.
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## ktjs (Mar 31, 2017)

HI.

I would appreciated a link to 2017-1 Europe West Premium maps for CIC (11/2011 f11)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktjs said:


> HI.
> 
> I would appreciated a link to 2017-1 Europe West Premium maps for CIC (11/2011 f11)
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello,
Could someone share the link for Europe Premium West 2017-02 ?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jguedes said:


> Hello,
> Could someone share the link for Europe Premium West 2017-02 ?
> Thanks.


Not even released yet.


----------



## nonmDMZ (Apr 28, 2017)

Would love to have a link.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nonmDMZ said:


> Would love to have a link.


PM sent.


----------



## jlo28 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank's for your job,

Can you send me DVD 1.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jlo28 said:


> Thank's for your job,
> 
> Can you send me DVD 1.
> 
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## samppa- (Apr 30, 2017)

Can you send me a link for 2017 Roadmap Professional CCC? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samppa- said:


> Can you send me a link for 2017 Roadmap Professional CCC? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## ayerbozan (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello I need Roadmaps Turkey Premium . Could anyone send me a link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ayerbozan said:


> Hello I need Roadmaps Turkey Premium . Could anyone send me a link


PM sent.


----------



## Guilleand (Oct 7, 2011)

May I have the link Please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Guilleand said:


> May I have the link Please


PM sent.


----------



## Guilleand (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## otisg (Mar 25, 2017)

would like the link, please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

otisg said:


> would like the link, please.


PM sent.


----------



## Morpheus991 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hoping you also have a link for US/North America 2017? That would be awesome, thanks regardless.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Morpheus991 said:


> Hoping you also have a link for US/North America 2017? That would be awesome, thanks regardless.


PM sent.


----------



## Brooda (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello, can I have a link to BMW Europe Premium 2017-2 please? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Mikoder (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello can you pm me the Road Maps for CIC and CCC. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brooda said:


> Hello, can I have a link to BMW Europe Premium 2017-2 please? Thank you very much in advance.





Mikoder said:


> Hello can you pm me the Road Maps for CIC and CCC.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

Can You send me a link for Raod Map Europe Next 2017-2 
Tank you

Mario


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> Can You send me a link for Raod Map Europe Next 2017-2
> Tank you
> 
> Mario


No. You ask for something not even released.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. You ask for something not even released.


sorry


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

...


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

sorry


----------



## whiteteg (May 7, 2017)

Could I get a link for the latest North America maps for CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whiteteg said:


> Could I get a link for the latest North America maps for CIC?


PM sent.


----------



## whiteteg (May 7, 2017)

Thanks! I found another source before I saw your PM though.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Many versions of the Europe 2017-2 maps released (MOVE, MOTION PREMIUM).
NEXT still to come, as usual as last....


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

if anyone has 2017-2 EUROPE PREMIUM would you mind sending me a PM?  (CIC)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> if anyone has 2017-2 EUROPE PREMIUM would you mind sending me a PM?  (CIC)


PM sent.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

thanks shawn, but ive already got a company giving me lifetime FSC updates so i just need the map RARs


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> ...i just need the map RARs


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

f anyone has 2017-2 EUROPE PREMIUM would you mind sending me a PM? (CIC)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> f anyone has 2017-2 EUROPE PREMIUM would you mind sending me a PM? (CIC)


PM sent.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Please link for 2017-2 EUROPE PREMIUM for CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guruhe said:


> Please link for 2017-2 EUROPE PREMIUM for CIC


PM sent.


----------



## Ivannielsen (May 8, 2017)

Can I to? 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Ivannielsen (May 8, 2017)

Sorry, I would need a mk4 version.


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ivannielsen said:


> Sorry, I would need a mk4 version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## gt0279a (Dec 29, 2007)

Can I get a link for 2017-2 North America? I have the FSC already. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gt0279a said:


> Can I get a link for 2017-2 North America? I have the FSC already. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Sulis (May 11, 2017)

A company is selling the Europe Next 2017-2 map. Are they mistaken? They also sell the 2017-1 version as well... Just checking so I don't get ripped off...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sulis said:


> A company called bmwnavipro is selling the Europe Next 2017-2 map. Are they mistaken? They also sell the 2017-1 version as well... Just checking so I don't get ripped off...]


It is not even released yet. All you will get is a backorder.


----------



## Sulis (May 11, 2017)

Thank you - thought so. I'm new to BMW sat navs, so is there any particular advantage to waiting for the -2 version (I'm upgrading from a 2014-1 version)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sulis said:


> Thank you - thought so. I'm new to BMW sat navs, so is there any particular advantage to waiting for the -2 version (I'm upgrading from a 2014-1 version)?


Only in that the map data is 6 months newer in -2 than -1.


----------



## ababil (Apr 18, 2017)

hi, could i also plz get a link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ababil said:


> hi, could i also plz get a link


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

645Kiai said:


> Hello, Can I get the European one please


PM sent.


----------



## gt0279a (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone having trouble getting this on a 32GB Disk? 
2017-2 Files are too large to fit on a couple different 32GB disks I have tried.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gt0279a said:


> Anyone having trouble getting this on a 32GB Disk?
> 2017-2 Files are too large to fit on a couple different 32GB disks I have tried.


Yes. Actual storage capacity of USB Flash Drives, along with hard drives and other types of computer storage is often less than stated capacity due to manufactures using Decimal notation (Base 10) versus Binary notation (Base 2).

Decimal: 1 Gigabyte (G / GB) = 10^9 bytes = 1,000,000,000 bytes

Binary: 1 Gigabyte (G / GB) = 2^30 bytes = 1,073,741,824 bytes

Thus a USB Flash Drive with Stated Capacity of 32 Decimal Gigabytes (Base 10) will actually be only 29.802 Binary Gigabytes (Base 2). And since map requires 30.936 Binary Gigabytes, it would not fit.

So, some "32 Gb" Flash Drives will fit the map, and others won't, all depending on how the drive was manufactured and rated.


----------



## BlackCL (May 18, 2017)

Can I have a link please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackCL said:


> Can I have a link please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Fatalix (Jul 10, 2016)

Link please 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fatalix said:


> Link please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello community,

i need a 2017 Update for my navigationsystem business with CIC interface "Roadmap Move Europe"

Can anyone help me ? 

thanks


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Already posted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpwolf said:


> Hello community,
> 
> i need a 2017 Update for my navigationsystem business with CIC interface "Roadmap Move Europe"
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## siska_cz (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, can you please send me links to download latest EUROPE maps ? for F20, NEXT, Professional.
Thank you VERY much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

siska_cz said:


> Hello, can you please send me links to download latest EUROPE maps ? for F20, NEXT, Professional.
> Thank you VERY much


PM sent.


----------



## billu (May 20, 2017)

Hi, Could I get the link please. Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

billu said:


> Hi, Could I get the link please. Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jhcx5 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello - could I get the link please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jhcx5 said:


> Hello - could I get the link please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

2017-2 Europe NEXT available yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> 2017-2 Europe NEXT available yet?


No, not released.


----------



## alingoo (May 10, 2017)

may i have the link for the latest version of maps for my BMW E90 (2006) equipped with S606	Navigation system Business.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alingoo said:


> may i have the link for the latest version of maps for my BMW E90 (2006) equipped with S606	Navigation system Business.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Skidm8 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Would appreciate if you could send me the link to Europe Next 2017-2 via PM as well.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## catalixx (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi shawn, could you sent me the link for Europe Next 2017-2? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catalixx said:


> Hi shawn, could you sent me the link for Europe Next 2017-2? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## mkkole (Jul 3, 2017)

HI,

maybe it is not a good place, but I need to ask anyone who knows.

I have BMW 320D 2207 (E91) and I have CCC - Professional MAP version navigation 

I have DVD with maps, but there is not Serbia. 

I will be grateful if anyone knows:

Can I use new maps on DV, like: Premium EAST 2017-2(3USB&DVD)

If not which is the latest version that I can use?

If anyone knows, please tell me which version have Serbia.

Thanks

Yes It is EAST, I apologize


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Why not try PREMIUM EAST 2017-2?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mkkole said:


> HI,
> 
> maybe it is not a good place, but I need to ask anyone who knows.
> 
> ...


No. PREMIUM Map is only for newer CIC system, and will not work with older CCC system you have.


----------



## Dan-F36 (May 25, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> Europe 2017-2 NEXT is finally released and ready for download.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Finally, it took ages before BWM released this one.

Shawn, could you send me a link to the map files please? :thumbup:


----------



## Dan-F36 (May 25, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> Europe 2017-2 NEXT is finally released and ready for download.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Finally, it took ages before BWM released this one.

Shawn, could you send me a link to the map files please? :thumbup:
(my BMW Download manager still shows 2017-1...)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan-F36 said:


> Finally, it took ages before BWM released this one.
> 
> Shawn, could you send me a link to the map files please? :thumbup:
> (my BMW Download manager still shows 2017-1...)


PM sent.


----------



## Okan2630 (Jul 9, 2016)

Can i get the link to 2017-1 Europe East & West Premium maps for CIC ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Okan2630 said:


> Can i get the link to 2017-1 Europe East & West Premium maps for CIC ?


PM sent.


----------



## budzogan (Sep 14, 2016)

Can I also have the link for Europe NEXT 2017-2 ?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

budzogan said:


> Can I also have the link for Europe NEXT 2017-2 ?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## hani1975 (Jul 4, 2017)

0okm said:


> *BMW CCC Professional - Road Map Europe 2017*
> 
> Links:
> 
> ...


Send me please the link

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## CAbmw16 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Europe NEXT 2017-2*

Hello! Please help me to download the latest map for Europe 2017, for F10 2014. Thanks!


----------



## silverbackgiant (Jul 4, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could I also get a link with for Europe NEXT 2017-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CAbmw16 said:


> Hello! Please help me to download the latest map for Europe 2017, for F10 2014. Thanks!





silverbackgiant said:


> Could I also get a link with for Europe NEXT 2017-2


PM's sent.


----------



## Paul666 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,

could you sent me the link for 2017-2 NEXT Europe

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Paul666 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you sent me the link for 2017-2 NEXT Europe
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## wastenrod (Oct 29, 2015)

*Hallo*



silverbackgiant said:


> Could I also get a link with for Europe NEXT 2017-2


I will give you a link and you have a generator


----------



## markone71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can I also get a magnet link for Roadmap Europe NEXT 2017-2?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markone71 said:


> Can I also get a magnet link for Roadmap Europe NEXT 2017-2?
> Thanks a lot in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## reeftek (Sep 2, 2014)

Can you send me a link to the North America update for a 2016 F10? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

reeftek said:


> Can you send me a link to the North America update for a 2016 F10? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vatoamigo (Jul 8, 2017)

*BMW i3 2014*

Hi, can you please send me a link for North American navigation for the 2014 i3 with Navigation Professional?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vatoamigo said:


> Hi, can you please send me a link for North American navigation for the 2014 i3 with Navigation Professional?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

*Europe map*

Please PM a link for Europe NEXT 2017-2?
Thank you very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, can anyone send me the links for CIC EUROPE-PREMIUM 2017-2 DVD VERSION? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vvv1vvv said:


> Please PM a link for Europe NEXT 2017-2?
> Thank you very much.





[email protected] said:


> Hi, can anyone send me the links for CIC EUROPE-PREMIUM 2017-2 DVD VERSION? Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## IJB65 (Apr 20, 2017)

May you send me this link please 0okm


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IJB65 said:


> May you send me this link please 0okm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## TotoFr (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi,
Can I also get a magnet link for Roadmap Europe NEXT 2017-2?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TotoFr said:


> Hi,
> Can I also get a magnet link for Roadmap Europe NEXT 2017-2?
> Thanks a lot in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## bassie007 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello,
Does anybody have the new navigation software version 17-2 for the BMW F45 business navi?


----------



## avaxis (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi can i have for f10 uk version maps for europe ? thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bassie007 said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody have the new navigation software version 17-2 for the BMW F45 business navi?





avaxis said:


> Hi can i have for f10 uk version maps for europe ? thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks for the PM Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vvv1vvv said:


> ...I'm looking for the Europe next nbt 2017-2.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

Hy Shawn ..

thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobyBS said:


> Hy Shawn ..
> 
> thanks !


:thumbup:


----------



## Realdeal012 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello,

First time BMW owner as of this Sunday (2011 328i) and thus, a new member to these forums. I noticed that my maps are from 2010. I’m new to all of this but would like to know how to update these maps if possible. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Realdeal012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time BMW owner as of this Sunday (2011 328i) and thus, a new member to these forums. I noticed that my maps are from 2010. I'm new to all of this but would like to know how to update these maps if possible. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bmwx5er (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi 
Looking to upgrade the maps in my 2012 X5 (E70). I'll need an FSC code and the 2017 map data. Can I get a PM, please?


Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwx5er said:


> Hi
> Looking to upgrade the maps in my 2012 X5 (E70). I'll need an FSC code and the 2017 map data. Can I get a PM, please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Shaw!

Any chances getting BMW road map Europe ROUTE 2017-2?

Thanks


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Shaw!

Any chances getting BMW road map Europe ROUTE 2017-2?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clawpt said:


> Hi Shaw!
> 
> Any chances getting BMW road map Europe ROUTE 2017-2?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Laurent-33 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello 
I have a E91 2011 with professional navigation system, 
Could you please pm me the Europe Next 2017-2 Update and the info on what to obtain the FSC code ?

Thank you!


----------



## IJB65 (Apr 20, 2017)

*I'm of the same*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I myself am struggling to update the work maps for my 2014 F10


----------



## IJB65 (Apr 20, 2017)

*I'm of the same*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I myself am struggling to update the euro maps for my 2014 F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Laurent-33 said:


> Hello
> I have a E91 2011 with professional navigation system,
> Could you please pm me the Europe Next 2017-2 Update and the info on what to obtain the FSC code ?
> 
> Thank you!





IJB65 said:


> I myself am struggling to update the work maps for my 2014 F10


PM's sent.


----------



## jordan040489 (Jul 28, 2017)

*Map link*

Hi

I have 57 plate 330i, do you have a link for the 2017 maps for CCC idrive

Thanks

Jordan


----------



## W. Darwish (Jul 26, 2017)

*CIC Updates*

Hi

Can I have a link for latest CIC maps for Africa (Egypt)?

Mine have not been updated since 2012, not sure what the latest is (probably hasn't changed since then ).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jordan040489 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 57 plate 330i, do you have a link for the 2017 maps for CCC idrive
> 
> ...





W. Darwish said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I have a link for latest CIC maps for Africa (Egypt)?
> 
> Mine have not been updated since 2012, not sure what the latest is (probably hasn't changed since then ).


PM's sent.


----------



## jordan040489 (Jul 28, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi mate, sorry to be a pest, do you have a diy on how to update the maps. Ive only had the car a few weeks so its all new to me.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jordan040489 said:


> Hi mate, sorry to be a pest, do you have a diy on how to update the maps. Ive only had the car a few weeks so its all new to me.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dinogg (Dec 22, 2016)

*Thanks in advance*

I would also ask for the Map files. Is this compatible to my f20 cic from 2012? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dinogg said:


> I would also ask for the Map files. Is this compatible to my f20 cic from 2012? Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Roland27 (Jul 27, 2017)

Does it work for CIC also ? Have a e91 320d LCI. Thanks in advance Roland

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roland27 said:


> Does it work for CIC also ? Have a e91 320d LCI. Thanks in advance Roland
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi shawn, please send me the link latest SOUTH EAST ASIA MAP 2017 for NBT in f10 and CIC in f10 ?

Thank you.


----------



## aj24 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

I am looking for the newest maps for the Middle East for a BMW X6 2008, CCC. I posted earlier but for some reason as a guest and wasn't able to receive PMs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

valrossi said:


> Hi shawn, please send me the link latest SOUTH EAST ASIA MAP 2017 for NBT in f10 and CIC in f10 ?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aj24 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am looking for the newest maps for the Middle East for a BMW X6 2008, CCC. I posted earlier but for some reason as a guest and wasn't able to receive PMs. Thanks in advance.


Older DVD based Navigation maps outside Europe and North America are practically impossible to find. I have no idea where to find Middle East CCC version.


----------



## MasterdaM (Aug 2, 2017)

*help please*

hi everyone,

Can someone help me to get a FSC code please...

Vin: WBA3B11000F385355
Europe move 2017-2

hope to get a working fsc code.
thank you for reading.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasterdaM said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me to get a FSC code please......


PM sent.


----------



## MasterdaM (Aug 2, 2017)

Without paying someone please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasterdaM said:


> Without paying someone please


PM sent.


----------



## altajuan (Aug 3, 2017)

*South America Maps*

Hello Shawn,

I have an E90 and moving from Japan to Argentina, can I get the BMW ROAD MAP SOUTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2017-1 which includes Argentina.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

altajuan said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have an E90 and moving from Japan to Argentina, can I get the BMW ROAD MAP SOUTH AMERICA PREMIUM 2017-1 which includes Argentina.
> 
> Thank you!


You cannot just load non-Asia Map into Asia Spec CIC Head Unit. You need to first convert CIC, which requires flashing it and writing new Hard Drive Image.


----------



## bgi (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Shawn, could you please help me with the link for the Europe Maps - CIC 2017-2? I currently run the 2012 version, i hope there are no compatibility issues with the current one being so old:dunno:

And i'm really confused with the procedure to obtain a FSC(?) code for the activation, i would really appreciate a code if you could send me one, my VIN is WBAFV31000DW18257.
Many Thanks!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bgi said:


> Hello everyone!
> Shawn, could you please help me with the link for the Europe Maps - CIC 2017-2? I currently run the 2012 version, i hope there are no compatibility issues with the current one being so old:dunno:
> 
> And i'm really confused with the procedure to obtain a FSC(?) code for the activation, i would really appreciate a code if you could send me one, my VIN is WBAFV31000DW18257.
> Many Thanks!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Mostafatag (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi shawn,

Could you please give me the latest middle east navigation maps update ccc (dvd or cd) link even it was 2014 
I have bmw x6 model 2009

Email: [email protected]

Thanks in advance...


----------



## MasterdaM (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi guys, is it possible to upload the map of turkey that will work at the same time with europe move?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mostafatag said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Could you please give me the latest middle east navigation maps update ccc (dvd or cd) link even it was 2014
> I have bmw x6 model 2009
> ...


Older DVD based Navigation maps outside Europe and North America are practically impossible to find. I have no idea where to find Middle East version.



MasterdaM said:


> Hi guys, is it possible to upload the map of turkey that will work at the same time with europe move?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Bimmerfest


Head Unit can only have one map installed at a time, and BMW AG doe snot have a Turkey MOVE Map, so only Option is Europe MOVE.


----------



## MasterdaM (Aug 2, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Older DVD based Navigation maps outside Europe and North America are practically impossible to find. I have no idea where to find Middle East version.
> 
> Head Unit can only have one map installed at a time, and BMW AG doe snot have a Turkey MOVE Map, so only Option is Europe MOVE.


Turkey is already on the move 2017-2  thank you friend for the info.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasterdaM said:


> Turkey is already on the move 2017-2  thank you friend for the info.


Yes. Basic Turkey coverage is included in all Europe Maps, and for some Map Types like ROUTE, PREMIUM, NEXT and EVO, Turkey also has its own more detailed standalone Turkey only version.


----------



## cosmefulanito (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello Its possible to get Road Map Argentina Next 2017 NBT.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cosmefulanito said:


> Hello Its possible to get Road Map Argentina Next 2017 NBT.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tbog_chai (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn
Please send me the link latest SOUTH EAST ASIA MAP 2017 for NBT2 Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tbog_chai said:


> Hi Shawn
> Please send me the link latest SOUTH EAST ASIA MAP 2017 for NBT2 Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## mr.amir (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi Shawn

Would you please send me the link for NORTHERN AFRICA NEXT 2017 for NBT

Thanks


----------



## mr.amir (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi Shawn

Would you please send me the link for NORTHERN AFRICA NEXT 2017 for NBT

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mr.amir said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Would you please send me the link for NORTHERN AFRICA NEXT 2017 for NBT
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Mikoder (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello,

Could you please send me the links for the ccc europe road maps?

Thanks


----------



## Mikoder (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello,

Could you please send me the links for the ccc europe road maps?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mikoder said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the ccc europe road maps?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mk2970 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, could I get the link to the latest maps for Europe West please.
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mk2970 said:


> Hi, could I get the link to the latest maps for Europe West please.
> Thanks :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## TPBWorks (Aug 3, 2017)

Is it compatible with CCC Professional?
If so can you please send me the link for europe?


----------



## Pinto.se (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, could I get the link to the latest maps for Europe West premium please.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TPBWorks said:


> Is it compatible with CCC Professional?
> If so can you please send me the link for europe?





Pinto.se said:


> Hi, could I get the link to the latest maps for Europe West premium please.
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Thomas_Lubbers (Aug 9, 2017)

Can i please have European maps for S606	Navigation system Business?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thomas_Lubbers said:


> Can i please have European maps for S606	Navigation system Business?


PM sent.


----------



## xk41nx (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, can I have a link for European maps for a CCC - 606 Business Navigation System? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## xk41nx (Aug 9, 2017)

dupe post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xk41nx said:


> Hi, can I have a link for European maps for a CCC - 606 Business Navigation System?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## mtalent (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I need a link to the map that covers northern California.

I am not sure about the nav system.

2011 335is convertible. When I run the vin I get part number 609

thanks
Mark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtalent said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I need a link to the map that covers northern California.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Chris7747 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi, 
Could I get the link to the latest maps for Southeast Asia please?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chris7747 said:


> Hi,
> Could I get the link to the latest maps for Southeast Asia please?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Hi shawn,

I have 2 BMWs that I would like to update maps for, to 2017-2 if you guys have it:

MY 2016 X5D with Navigation pro (NBT nav head unit)
MY 2016 435 with navigation pro (NBT Evo head unit).

Not sure if both of those take the same update. I am also aware that my 435 gets maps OTA but it is consistently at least 1 or 2 revisions behind. Thanks in advance for the PM.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

. delete dup post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jjrandorin said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I have 2 BMWs that I would like to update maps for, to 2017-2 if you guys have it:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MasterdaM (Aug 2, 2017)

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasterdaM said:


> Can someone help me with FSC code for vin W44524 Europe Next 2017-2 please....


PM sent.


----------



## majdallouch (Apr 26, 2017)

*Navigation*

Hi ,
is it working for United Arab Emirates ?

or can you helm me to get the one for BMW 328 Xi 2013 model


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

majdallouch said:


> Hi ,
> is it working for United Arab Emirates ?
> 
> or can you helm me to get the one for BMW 328 Xi 2013 model


PM sent.


----------



## Mrjjane (Aug 13, 2017)

*Updated maps*

Hi,

Just purchased my first BMW! 
E92 335D. Could I request a link to the maps please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrjjane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just purchased my first BMW!
> E92 335D. Could I request a link to the maps please?


PM sent.


----------



## karlobato (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi,
Could you please provide a link for Road Map Europe MOVE 2017-2?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlobato said:


> Hi,
> Could you please provide a link for Road Map Europe MOVE 2017-2?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bmini (Aug 14, 2017)

Can you provide me a link for North America MOVE? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmini said:


> Can you provide me a link for North America MOVE? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Johnsousa (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello .
I would appreciated a link to 2017-2 Europe West Premium maps for CIC (2012- f11). can i install by USB ?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Johnsousa said:


> Hello .
> I would appreciated a link to 2017-2 Europe West Premium maps for CIC (2012- f11). can i install by USB ?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## RJAKJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Please provide a link to North America NEXT 2017-2 for NBT


Thanks in advance


----------



## RJAKJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Please provide a link to North America NEXT 2017-2 for NBT


Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RJAKJ said:


> Please provide a link to North America NEXT 2017-2 for NBT
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## AeroElastic (Aug 13, 2017)

Same here...

Please provide a link to North America NEXT 2017-2 for NBT


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AeroElastic said:


> Same here...
> 
> Please provide a link to North America NEXT 2017-2 for NBT
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## witchrobin (Dec 9, 2015)

Shawn,
Can you provide a link for 2017 North America map for 2016 X1 with navigation plus?

Thanks


----------



## MasterdaM (Aug 2, 2017)

I have trouble unpacking Europe Next 2017-2, i put all what is inside from 1 to 5 and the 3 files. When i put in the car i get nothing? It's 13gb what i have on the usb and before i put it on its 30gb. What am i doing wrong?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

witchrobin said:


> Shawn,
> Can you provide a link for 2017 North America map for 2016 X1 with navigation plus?
> 
> Thanks





MasterdaM said:


> I have trouble unpacking Europe Next 2017-2, i put all what is inside from 1 to 5 and the 3 files. When i put in the car i get nothing? It's 13gb what i have on the usb and before i put it on its 30gb. What am i doing wrong?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Bimmerfest


PM's sent.


----------



## prab35 (Aug 18, 2017)

*Europe map link*

any chance I could get the link for the latest EU map please? thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

prab35 said:


> any chance I could get the link for the latest EU map please? thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Faithfullytuned (Aug 19, 2017)

*Euro map link*

Could I please get the Euro map link ,

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Faithfullytuned said:


> Could I please get the Euro map link ,
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## hohodsj (Aug 2, 2017)

Could you send it to me as well. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hohodsj said:


> Could you send it to me as well. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## dominikr1000 (Aug 20, 2017)

*Road Map Europe WEST 2017-2*

Please link to BMW Road Map Europe WEST 2017-2 (3 USB/DVD Version)

(NAVD_000004CE_255_004_192)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dominikr1000 said:


> Please link to BMW Road Map Europe WEST 2017-2 (3 USB/DVD Version)
> 
> (NAVD_000004CE_255_004_192)


PM sent.


----------



## RobertJC (Aug 21, 2017)

This is a strange one, but hopefully someone (Shawn?) can help:
I bought the FSC and downloaded the 2017-1 map data for my 2011 328i. The installation seemed to go fine. It asked for the 4 USB sticks and then rebooted. After the reboot it would only show high level maps (state/county level) and the screen would be blank for street level maps. Perspective mode is completed messed up with random lines. I assume one of the files got corrupted during the install so I tried resinstalling everything, but this time the file copy would happen almost instantly indicating that the system already had the file stored. It would quickly go through all four USB sticks and then reboot, but showed the same problem.

Has anyone else seen this problem? Is there any way to wipe the data off the harddrive to ensure that the file copy actually happens? Help!

Robert


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobertJC said:


> This is a strange one, but hopefully someone (Shawn?) can help:
> I bought the FSC and downloaded the 2017-1 map data for my 2011 328i. The installation seemed to go fine. It asked for the 4 USB sticks and then rebooted. After the reboot it would only show high level maps (state/county level) and the screen would be blank for street level maps. Perspective mode is completed messed up with random lines. I assume one of the files got corrupted during the install so I tried resinstalling everything, but this time the file copy would happen almost instantly indicating that the system already had the file stored. It would quickly go through all four USB sticks and then reboot, but showed the same problem.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this problem? Is there any way to wipe the data off the harddrive to ensure that the file copy actually happens? Help!
> ...


I would install older Version, which will force a full install and overwrite of current map data, and then install the current version again.


----------



## kopernik (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, can i get the link for 2017-2 NBT Evo Europe Map? 

THANK IN ADVANCE!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kopernik said:


> Hi, can i get the link for 2017-2 NBT Evo Europe Map?
> 
> THANK IN ADVANCE!


PM sent.


----------



## SteveHarrisHolt (Nov 14, 2016)

*Maps*

Hi. Please could you send a link for Europe maps. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveHarrisHolt said:


> Hi. Please could you send a link for Europe maps. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

Could you please send me the link to 2017-2 Europe West Premium maps for CIC? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tonykyan said:


> Hi can someone please send me the link with nav update?


PM sent.


----------



## Jcolon26 (Aug 11, 2017)

Bro can you send me the link


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jcolon26 said:


> Bro can you send me the link
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## Torsti (Dec 30, 2016)

I have E61 ccc pro navi

do you have 2017 Finland maps?

if you have, i´ve been very thank full to get link for that.


----------



## valtteri (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a link to 2017-2 Europe West Premium and East Premium, thanks.

- valtteri


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

...


----------



## kaitzu (Sep 9, 2017)

*2017 NAV maps*

I found maps from here

http://loda.lt/bmw-road-map-europe-professional-2017/

Burned all 3 disks and they seem to work nicely!


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

Are the South East Asia 2017 Evo maps available now? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oliverpool said:


> Are the South East Asia 2017 Evo maps available now? Thanks!


Southeast Asia 2017-1 EVO is released. PM sent.


----------



## Buktop (Sep 11, 2017)

Could you send me a link for Middle East CIC Maps.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Buktop said:


> Could you send me a link for Middle East CIC Maps.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## ReiijiS (Sep 11, 2017)

*Japan 2017 road map?*

Hi, Can someone provide me the link for BMW Road Map Japan NEXT 2017?

Thank you so much for your help!

ReijiS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ReiijiS said:


> Hi, Can someone provide me the link for BMW Road Map Japan NEXT 2017?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> ReijiS


PM sent.


----------



## Buktop (Sep 11, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks, well received -)


----------



## Tomytito (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi everybody ! Can I have the Road Map Europe NEXT 2017-2?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tomytito said:


> Hi everybody ! Can I have the Road Map Europe NEXT 2017-2?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jaffa (Sep 12, 2017)

Is it possible to get 2017 Australian maps update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaffa said:


> Is it possible to get 2017 Australian maps update?


PM sent.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: Maps - Central America*

Hello,

I have a US Spec. 2017 M4

I moved and imported the car with me to Guatemala.

Upon my first drive here I discovered that my Navigation no longer worked.
It would just go blank. I just presumed it was most likely due to a lack of 
satellite coverage due to the latitude.

I was recently at a local Dealership for service - to get the latest Firmware
(F20-17-07-505) Upgrade and I overheard that BMW has recently begun offering
Navigation (coverage) for Guatemala and Costa Rica and that it was going to 
be Installed via USB.

Do you have any knowledge or access where I could get (for "Free") this "new" 
coverage for Guatemala - download link?

Please advise.

Cheers!

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr. Who said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a US Spec. 2017 M4
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gt5640i (Sep 16, 2017)

*


----------



## gt5640i (Sep 16, 2017)

*


----------



## gt5640i (Sep 16, 2017)

Edit: Wrong forum


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Torsti said:


> I have E61 ccc pro navi
> 
> do you have 2017 Finland maps?
> 
> if you have, i´ve been very thank full to get link for that.





valtteri said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me a link to 2017-2 Europe West Premium and East Premium, thanks.
> 
> - valtteri


PM's sent.


----------



## modo (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello,

I have an 2013 F11 with NBT and would like to update to the latest Europe / Norway maps. Can you help me with data and instructions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an 2013 F11 with NBT and would like to update to the latest Europe / Norway maps. Can you help me with data and instructions?


PM sent.


----------



## RLX (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Shawn could you please let me have Europe MOVE 2017-2 Many Thanks for the support


----------



## Vampirex (Sep 16, 2017)

*Europe Maps*

Hi,

the Navigation Data of my F30 is really old, think it´s from 2012/2013
I have Navi Professional (no DVD, Maps are on internal Storage), is there any way to
update this?

Thanks in advance.

Greets
Philipp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RLX said:


> Hi Shawn could you please let me have Europe MOVE 2017-2 Many Thanks for the support





Vampirex said:


> Hi,
> 
> the Navigation Data of my F30 is really old, think it´s from 2012/2013
> I have Navi Professional (no DVD, Maps are on internal Storage), is there any way to
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## RLX (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi I need a link to download the maps


----------



## RLX (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## dungtran54 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for the latest GPS Navigation disc for BMW328i E90 2008 CCC Navi Update

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dungtran54 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the latest GPS Navigation disc for BMW328i E90 2008 CCC Navi Update
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## leo_bsb (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for the latest south american map. My car is a 325i Euro LCI N52B25 2011. AFAIK it is a CIC navigation system, right? Currently it has the original map that came with the car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leo_bsb said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the latest south american map. My car is a 325i Euro LCI N52B25 2011. AFAIK it is a CIC navigation system, right? Currently it has the original map that came with the car.


PM sent.


----------



## TorqueAddict (Oct 8, 2013)

Canada 2017 please! (For a buddy - he has a 2007 335i) Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TorqueAddict said:


> Canada 2017 please! (For a buddy - he has a 2007 335i) Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## TorqueAddict (Oct 8, 2013)

^ Thanks!


----------



## dungtran54 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## konuknet (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello;
Turkey Premium Please if you have I will be happy.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

konuknet said:


> Hello;
> Turkey Premium Please if you have I will be happy.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## revo77 (Sep 21, 2017)

link please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

revo77 said:


> link please?


PM sent.


----------



## Suchejro (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Can i have link too ? 

Thanks !


----------



## Suchejro (Sep 23, 2017)

Hope that works on CIC


----------



## Matemi (Sep 23, 2017)

Please, please 
send me the link for the las uptade 2-2017 europe motion 
thanks


----------



## Matemi (Sep 23, 2017)

please 
send me the link for uotate the last europe motion 2-2017


----------



## Suchejro (Sep 23, 2017)

I need update for "road map europe move" i have 2010 version ... ((


----------



## AciidSn3ak3r (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Could I have a link to the 2017-2 Next Europe maps please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AciidSn3ak3r said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could I have a link to the 2017-2 Next Europe maps please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## therealminer (Sep 25, 2017)

Could I get a link to the 2017-3 Europe maps please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

therealminer said:


> Could I get a link to the 2017-3 Europe maps please?


PM sent.


----------



## Marshall_2000 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello there! Can I get link for EVO 2017-3 (Europe)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marshall_2000 said:


> Hello there! Can I get link for EVO 2017-3 (Europe)?


PM sent.


----------



## antoniopll (May 7, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send me the link too? 
Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

antoniopll said:


> Can you send me the link too?
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## Sjw2511 (Sep 7, 2017)

Can I have link for latest Europe map please including UK?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sjw2511 said:


> Can I have link for latest Europe map please including UK?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cruzer90 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Could I have a link to the 2017-2 Next Europe maps please?

Thanks 
Federico


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cruzer90 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could I have a link to the 2017-2 Next Europe maps please?
> 
> Thanks
> Federico


PM sent.


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could I have a link to the 2017-2 Next Europe maps please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igrik72 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could I have a link to the 2017-2 Next Europe maps please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## sixelaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Can i have a link fgor the latest Europe maps including Greece?thank you in advanced

***931;***964;***940;***955;***952;***951;***954;***949; ***945;***960;***972; ***964;***959; Nexus 7 ***956;***959;***965; ***967;***961;***951;***963;***953;***956;***959;***960;***959;***953;***974;***957;***964;***945;***962; Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sixelaaaa said:


> Can i have a link fgor the latest Europe maps including Greece?thank you in advanced


PM sent.


----------



## X5m254 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Shawn
Please can I get Europe Next 2017-2 link.

Cheers mate


----------



## scans (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi Shawn. 
Please can I get North America Premium CIC/FSC 2017-2 link? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

X5m254 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Please can I get Europe Next 2017-2 link.
> 
> Cheers mate





scans said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Please can I get North America Premium CIC/FSC 2017-2 link? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## HoiHman (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 


I need a link for

Road Map EUROPE Route 2017-2 Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HoiHman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I need a link for
> 
> Road Map EUROPE Route 2017-2 Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## yentl007 (Sep 29, 2017)

Can I get the link please? Europe Next 2017-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yentl007 said:


> Can I get the link please? Europe Next 2017-2


PM sent.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello there! Can I get link for EVO 2017-3 (Europe)?
Thank's


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> Hello there! Can I get link for EVO 2017-3 (Europe)?
> Thank's


PM sent.


----------



## DazzaUK (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, Can I have link for latest Europe map please including UK? :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DazzaUK said:


> Hi, Can I have link for latest Europe map please including UK? :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Brand (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

may I have th links for the latest NEXT (2017-2) and the latest West-Europe PREMIUM (2017-2)?

THX,
Brand


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brand said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> may I have th links for the latest NEXT (2017-2) and the latest West-Europe PREMIUM (2017-2)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## outphase84 (May 17, 2017)

Could I get a link for latest US maps please? CIC Pro if it matters. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

outphase84 said:


> Could I get a link for latest US maps please? CIC Pro if it matters. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi 
Can I have the latest map fore Europe? For evo 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Raymnd said:


> Hi
> Can I have the latest map fore Europe? For evo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## Jebbe (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi! 

Can I please have the Europe Premium West 2017-2? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jebbe said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I please have the Europe Premium West 2017-2?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## pdxbill (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi! Looking for the latest North American NEXT map update - 2017-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pdxbill said:


> Hi! Looking for the latest North American NEXT map update - 2017-2


PM sent.


----------



## marvfool1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello,

Could i get a link for latest US maps please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marvfool1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could i get a link for latest US maps please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## RacerX330 (Apr 6, 2005)

Is there a North America update for the CCC, I have a 2005 545i (E60). Currently on the 2014 edition.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RacerX330 said:


> Is there a North America update for the CCC, I have a 2005 545i (E60). Currently on the 2014 edition.


For North America Professional map for CCC, 2015 was final end-of-life release.


----------



## RacerX330 (Apr 6, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> For North America Professional map for CCC, 2015 was final end-of-life release.


Do you have a link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RacerX330 said:


> Do you have a link?


PM sent.


----------



## victoreggen (Jul 3, 2015)

Can I get a link also please?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

victoreggen said:


> Can I get a link also please?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Bozman52 (Jul 23, 2017)

New BMW owner and new member here! I recently bought a 2010 530d. I've been looking through all the coding/programming threads, but I'm still thoroughly confused about the process to change things with my car. 

In any case, I'd love to update my maps to the newest version. I assume it will need to be done through the coding/programming stuff that I can't wrap my head around. So first question, can the maps on my 2010 car be updated? Second question, how do I go about doing it?

If it's relevant, it's a UK-spec car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bozman52 said:


> ... So first question, can the maps on my 2010 car be updated? Second question, how do I go about doing it?...


Yes, you can udpate it. PM sent.


----------



## nkapur (Nov 27, 2014)

Can I please get maps for North America?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nkapur said:


> Can I please get maps for North America?


PM sent.


----------



## jonasbank (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi,
Could you please send me the link as well?
Got an F36 from 2016 with the “entry nav” 6 inch Navi in it. 

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jonasbank said:


> Hi,
> Could you please send me the link as well?
> Got an F36 from 2016 with the "entry nav" 6 inch Navi in it.
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## Abunde (Feb 27, 2011)

*2105 F85 X5M MAP Link (5/21/15 Production date)*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

Can I get a link also?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Abunde said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can I get a link also?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Would be possible to get south america maps (2017)?

Thank's in advance


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Would be possible to get south america maps (2017)?

Thank's in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaramillo said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Would be possible to get south america maps (2017)?
> 
> Thank's in advance


PM sent.


----------



## fuscob (Jan 30, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, Shawn, can you please send me the link for NBT NEXT? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fuscob said:


> Hi, Shawn, can you please send me the link for NBT NEXT? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## scooby24 (Aug 31, 2015)

hi shawn, could i get the NBT map link please.
Also a friend has a 2010 730d and asked if i could update his map, would that use same maps & esys method to get FSC
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scooby24 said:


> hi shawn, could i get the NBT map link please.
> Also a friend has a 2010 730d and asked if i could update his map, would that use same maps & esys method to get FSC
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## russelljee (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the link to the CIC Map Europe?

Many thanks,


----------



## russelljee (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the link to the CIC Map Europe?

Many thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

russelljee said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the link to the CIC Map Europe?
> 
> Many thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## lawrencealvino (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi shawn,

Is it possible to get a link for Australia/New Zealand Next 2017-2 Maps please??

Thanks in advance mate!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lawrencealvino said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Is it possible to get a link for Australia/New Zealand Next 2017-2 Maps please??
> 
> Thanks in advance mate!


PM sent.


----------



## Martin_F11 (May 15, 2016)

Hi, Shawn,
can you please send me the link for the last NBT NEXT EUROPE Map?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Martin_F11 said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> can you please send me the link for the last NBT NEXT EUROPE Map?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## shadyshifty (Oct 11, 2017)

Howdy Shawn,

Can you hook me up with the link for NA 2015 for CCC?

Please and thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadyshifty said:


> Howdy Shawn,
> 
> Can you hook me up with the link for NA 2015 for CCC?
> 
> Please and thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## raycarlyle (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for the West Motion 2017-2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raycarlyle said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the West Motion 2017-2.


PM sent.


----------



## selg (Oct 13, 2017)

*north america updates*

Hi Could you send me maps updates for i3
thanks
Les


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

selg said:


> Hi Could you send me maps updates for i3
> thanks
> Les


PM sent.


----------



## dolphinrich (Mar 4, 2015)

Could I have (UK) Europe Motion 2017-2

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dolphinrich said:


> Could I have (UK) Europe Motion 2017-2
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Tanith (Apr 6, 2017)

Could I have Road Map Europe WEST PREMIUM 2017-2?

Many thanks!


----------



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

May I please have the 2017 US/North America for 2015 F15?


----------



## chezdude (Feb 24, 2015)

Shawn, looking for the latest 2017 update for North America Next NBT. The file I found won’t download. I have the code, just need the files. 

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chezdude said:


> Shawn, looking for the latest 2017 update for North America Next NBT...





imsachin said:


> May I please have the 2017 US/North America for 2015 F15?





Tanith said:


> Could I have Road Map Europe WEST PREMIUM 2017-2?...


PM's sent.


----------



## igorfosp (Oct 15, 2017)

Dear, can you please send me the link for North America please for BMW x6 2009?
Also I have those questions: By USB? I need a code?

I really appreciate your contribution.

Kind Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igorfosp said:


> Dear, can you please send me the link for North America please?
> Also I have those questions: By USB? I need a code?
> 
> I really appreciate your contribution.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn, do you know when the 2018 Europe Premium will be released? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shawn, do you know when the 2018 Europe Premium will be released? Thanks


Europe PREMIUM 2018-1 is released now. PM sent.


----------



## grigz95 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Europe premium 2018-1 cic*

Hi Shawn

Could I get the link for EUROPE PREMIUM 2018-1 please for CIC?

Many Thanks


----------



## brian335 (Nov 27, 2012)

*2018-1 maps*

Hi Shawn,
can you please send me the links to 2018-1 North America NEXT and PREMIUM,
thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grigz95 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could I get the link for EUROPE PREMIUM 2018-1 please for CIC?
> 
> Many Thanks





brian335 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you please send me the links to 2018-1 North America NEXT and PREMIUM,
> thanks.


No, but I can tell you where you can get it. PM's sent.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

*Europe (West) Premium for CIC*

Hi Shawn,

Please PM me links to the Europe West Premium 2018 map.

Many thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please PM me links to the Europe West Premium 2018 map.
> 
> Many thanks,


No, but I can tell you where you can get it. PM sent.


----------



## cooflalcon (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me the link for 2018-1 NBT North America map? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cooflalcon said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me the link for 2018-1 NBT North America map? Thanks!


No, but I can tell you where you can get it. PM sent.


----------



## Faithfullytuned (Aug 19, 2017)

Please may I get the link ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Faithfullytuned said:


> Please may I get the link ?


PM sent.


----------



## Blockburner (Oct 17, 2017)

May I have the latest North American update please?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Mind one more?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blockburner said:


> May I have the latest North American update please?





Squeak said:


> Mind one more?


I can tell you where you can get it. PM's sent.


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking for the latest map and coding instructions for BMW i3.

Thanks SO much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Imola.ZHP said:


> Looking for the latest map and coding instructions for BMW i3.
> 
> Thanks SO much!


PM sent.


----------



## rob2388 (Sep 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, but I can tell you where you can get it. PM sent.


Send it to me as well please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rob2388 said:


> Send it to me as well please.


PM sent.


----------



## juhhuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Is it possible to get please DL link for Europe East Premium 2017-2?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juhhuu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Is it possible to get please DL link for Europe East Premium 2017-2?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Latest is Europe PREMIUM 2018-1. PM sent.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest is Europe PREMIUM 2018-1. PM sent.


Hi SHawn.

Can i get europe premium also? Only west needed.

Thank you once more
BR


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Shawm
Can I also have the info how to download the EUROPE PREMIUM WEST 2018-1 ?
Thank you


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello shawnsheridan friend can you pass me the link of BMW CIC Road Map Europe WEST WEST PREMIUM 2018-1 on DVD.
Regards, and thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clawpt said:


> ...
> Can i get europe premium also? Only west needed.
> ...
> BR





Tigre1973 said:


> Hi Shawm
> Can I also have the info how to download the EUROPE PREMIUM WEST 2018-1 ?
> Thank you





ordesa said:


> Hello shawnsheridan friend can you pass me the link of BMW CIC Road Map Europe WEST WEST PREMIUM 2018-1 on DVD.
> Regards, and thank you very much


No, but I can tell you where you can get it. PM's sent.


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok where can I get BMW CIC Road Map Europe WEST WEST PREMIUM 2018-1 on dvd.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ordesa said:


> Ok where can I get BMW CIC Road Map Europe WEST WEST PREMIUM 2018-1 on dvd.


I replied to same PM.


----------



## Borup (Oct 19, 2017)

*BMW 523i E60 2005*

Dear shawnsheridan

I have just bought a BMW 523i E60, but it has no navigation disc.
Is it possible to have a link for download a full disc to use in Denmark.

Kind regards and best cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Borup said:


> Dear shawnsheridan
> 
> I have just bought a BMW 523i E60, but it has no navigation disc.
> Is it possible to have a link for download a full disc to use in Denmark.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jj_co (Sep 30, 2014)

*2018-1 North American NEXT download*

Can I get a download link for the 2018-1 North American NEXT map data (for an i3)? Also, does anyone know the correct parameter to use for the nbt.exe program (2017-2 was 0x2B).

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jj_co said:


> Can I get a download link for the 2018-1 North American NEXT map data (for an i3)...


PM sent.


----------



## 737flyer (Apr 2, 2006)

do you have a link for 2018-1 north American next


----------



## Brooda (Sep 3, 2014)

Good evening. Would it be possible please to get a link for Europe Premium 2018-1 (both East/West)? I have a code. Thank you.


----------



## vitor (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

can you please send me the links to 2018-1 South America PREMIUM, if it has been released.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brooda said:


> Good evening. Would it be possible please to get a link for Europe Premium 2018-1 (both East/West)? I have a code. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## kobbz (May 30, 2005)

Hi all. There is a lot to learn with these new BMWs and I am just getting my head around it. I still have the old Europe Move map from 2013 when the car was built. I have the CIC unit with combox and have the usb port in the glovebox.

I would like to upgrade it to the most current one without paying stealer prices. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## darren_the (Oct 30, 2017)

Can you send me Southeast Asia latest map
for 2013 F10 528i


Thank you


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey Shawn,
Can you please send me link to latest maps for US/Hawaii. 2013 F10.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kobbz said:


> Hi all. There is a lot to learn with these new BMWs and I am just getting my head around it. I still have the old Europe Move map from 2013 when the car was built. I have the CIC unit with combox and have the usb port in the glovebox.
> 
> I would like to upgrade it to the most current one without paying stealer prices.
> 
> Can anyone help?





darren_the said:


> Can you send me Southeast Asia latest map
> for 2013 F10 528i
> 
> Thank you





Lawaia said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can you please send me link to latest maps for US/Hawaii. 2013 F10.
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## dragonpearl (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me link for the Road Map Australia/New Zealand EVO 2017-1? 

Many thanks!


----------



## dragonpearl (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me link for the Road Map Australia/New Zealand EVO 2017-1? 

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dragonpearl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me link for the Road Map Australia/New Zealand EVO 2017-1?
> 
> Many thanks!


Latest is Australia & New Zealand EVO 2017-2. PM sent.


----------



## struggle (Nov 1, 2017)

Can you please send me link to latest maps for US for 2017 F80.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

struggle said:


> Can you please send me link to latest maps for US for 2017 F80.


PM sent.


----------



## 767_Captain (Sep 28, 2017)

FWIW I updated my car a couple of months ago when I bought it from what it had which was probably what it was delivered with to NORTH AMERICA Next 2017-2 and was frustrated at how many navigation features had not been updated in that release (including, but not limited to, the location of the local BMW dealer; try to navigate to it and you'd end up at the Mini dealer instead...). So I was reluctant to drop coin on another update so soon if the result would have been the same. But I'm pleased to report that, as much as I can tell their data source has been busy and the 2018-1 data appears to be more up-to-date. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

767_Captain said:


> ...But I'm pleased to report that, as much as I can tell their data source has been busy and the 2018-1 data appears to be more up-to-date. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## mislavto (Mar 19, 2017)

Please link for Road Map Europe MOVE 2018-1
Thanks!


----------



## mislavto (Mar 19, 2017)

Please link for Road Map Europe MOVE 2018-1
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mislavto said:


> Please link for Road Map Europe MOVE 2018-1
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Evening...
Is there available "BMW road map Europe Premium" 2018-1 West?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GTZ said:


> Good Evening...
> Is there available "BMW road map Europe Premium" 2018-1 West?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

What is the latest release for NBT NEXT Europe? And can I get the link for it?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the latest release for NBT NEXT Europe? And can I get the link for it?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Walker65 (Feb 7, 2017)

*NEXT Europe*

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM me a link to the latest NBT Europe NEXT update please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Walker65 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me a link to the latest NBT Europe NEXT update please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Can you please send me link to latest maps for US for 2013 F10 NEXT

Thanks


----------



## davejack (Aug 9, 2017)

I found a blog http://www.car-auto-repair.com it talk about something about BMW


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markgca said:


> Can you please send me link to latest maps for US for 2013 F10 NEXT
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## leelouch (May 26, 2009)

Hi, could you please send me a link for maps of NBT Europe NEXT 2017-2 .
Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leelouch said:


> Hi, could you please send me a link for maps of NBT Europe NEXT 2017-2 .
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## sedoy555 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello, can you please send me Link to Premium Europe West 2018-1?

THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sedoy555 said:


> Hello, can you please send me Link to Premium Europe West 2018-1?
> 
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## Dragster27 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can I have a link to the latest maps for CIC North America Premium?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dragster27 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I have a link to the latest maps for CIC North America Premium?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Dragster27 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you Shawn!


----------



## Lazygit (Jan 30, 2015)

Could you send me the link for Motion Europe maps please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lazygit said:


> Could you send me the link for Motion Europe maps please?


Sent.


----------



## ianbrandt (Nov 6, 2017)

Requesting the latest CIC North America Premium as well, please.


----------



## niven (May 4, 2016)

requesting link for europe next 2018-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ianbrandt said:


> Requesting the latest CIC North America Premium as well, please.





niven said:


> requesting link for europe next 2018-1


PM's sent.


----------



## Levanius (Jun 20, 2017)

Requesting lates for CIC (professional)Europe west. 
Ty


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

hello shawn,

could you please send me the download link to road map europe next NBT 2018-1

thanx


----------



## Bolle (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi again, 
it would be very nice to have a download link for the Europe NEXT maps 2018-1 (NBT, F33).
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bolle said:


> Hi again,
> it would be very nice to have a download link for the Europe NEXT maps 2018-1 (NBT, F33).
> Thank you so much in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Floki (Oct 20, 2017)

hello again shawn 
could you send f30 nbt europe map?


----------



## Floki (Oct 20, 2017)

hello again shawn 
could you send f30 nbt europe map?


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Floki said:


> hello again shawn
> could you send f30 nbt europe map?





colinquack said:


> Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi!

Could I also have the link to Europe NEXT 2018-1?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocNuas said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could I also have the link to Europe NEXT 2018-1?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## gn189807 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, Shawn
Could you please PM a link to download North America Premium 2018-1?
Thank you.


----------



## gn189807 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, Shawn
Could you please PM a link to download North America Premium 2018-1?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gn189807 said:


> Hi, Shawn
> Could you please PM a link to download North America Premium 2018-1?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi again,
it would be very nice to have a download link for the Europe NEXT maps 2018-1 (NBT, F10).
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi again,
it would be very nice to have a download link for the Europe NEXT maps 2018-1 (NBT, F10).
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igrik72 said:


> Hi again,
> it would be very nice to have a download link for the Europe NEXT maps 2018-1 (NBT, F10).
> Thank you so much in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## HoiHman (Sep 28, 2016)

Same here, it would be very nice to have a download link for the Europe NEXT maps 2018-1 (NBT, F10).
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## williammm (Nov 14, 2017)

Any SEA maps?


----------



## robeliciouz (Nov 14, 2017)

*Download link Europe NEXT 2018-1 NBT*

Can you send me the download link for the Europe NEXT 2018-1 (NBT) map please?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Metanoia Prime (Nov 5, 2017)

How do I find our which map I have? I'd love to have the latest North American map version. Or whatever covers USA West the best.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HoiHman said:


> Same here, it would be very nice to have a download link for the Europe NEXT maps 2018-1 (NBT, F10).
> Thank you so much in advance!





williammm said:


> Any SEA maps?





robeliciouz said:


> Can you send me the download link for the Europe NEXT 2018-1 (NBT) map please?
> Thanks in advanced.


PM's sent.


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?

Thanks
didi


----------



## gcrofton (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Please send me the links to 2018-1 North America PREMIUM for CIC

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atomicide said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please give me Road Map Europe NEXT 2018-1?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





gcrofton said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please send me the links to 2018-1 North America PREMIUM for CIC
> 
> Thank you.


PM's sent.


----------



## roskow (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could I please have the link for Europe Next 2018-1 maps.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roskow said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could I please have the link for Europe Next 2018-1 maps.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## bmwjd (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwjd said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## daniel_pl (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniel_pl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## SilvesterB (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM a link to download the Europe NEXT 2018-1 maps?

Many thanks
Silvester


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SilvesterB said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM a link to download the Europe NEXT 2018-1 maps?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

please send link to Australia maps for professional nav


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken05 said:


> please send link to Australia maps for professional nav


PM sent.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

thanks Shawn


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?

Many thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10_520d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?
> 
> Many thanks in advance! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Elkjaer60 (May 3, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Appreciate your work here.
When you have the time I'd like the link for the Europe NEXT 2018-1 map

Thanks!


----------



## Elkjaer60 (May 3, 2016)

Sorry, double post...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Elkjaer60 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Appreciate your work here.
> When you have the time I'd like the link for the Europe NEXT 2018-1 map
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2016)

*2017 Navigation Map Updates to BRASIL - Latin America.*

Hi shawnsheridan,

How are you!
Do you have navigation Map Updates to BRAZIL ? If yes, could you please send me the link.
If not, do you know where I can find the maps to Brazil ?

thanks in advance,

Best regards,

Flavio Davini


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mago said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> How are you!
> Do you have navigation Map Updates to BRAZIL ? If yes, could you please send me the link.
> ...


Brazil coverage is South America map. PM sent.


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Brazil coverage is South America map. PM sent.


Thanks for the explanation and links.


----------



## Ammeris (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi, I***8217;m looking for the latest North America maps for a BMW i3 with advanced nav system.
Please let me know any info.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ammeris (Dec 4, 2017)

Sorry for a duplicate. Edited.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ammeris said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the latest North America maps for a BMW i3 with advanced nav system.
> Please let me know any info.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## BMW_Canuck (Apr 20, 2014)

Is CCC DVD for North America still being produced?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yching said:


> Is CCC DVD for North America still being produced?


No. 2015 was End-Of-Life for it.


----------



## toronto-g (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn... looking for the latest North American maps (2018-1?) for a 2014 535i xDrive. The car is new to me but looks like it has the original 2013 maps. Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toronto-g said:


> Hi Shawn... looking for the latest North American maps (2018-1?) for a 2014 535i xDrive. The car is new to me but looks like it has the original 2013 maps. Much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## Ghost_Rider (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Shawn Looking for latest North American Maps for my 2009 750.
Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghost_Rider said:


> Hi Shawn Looking for latest North American Maps for my 2009 750.
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Jebbe (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi! 

I'm looking for ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST PREMIUM 2018-1.

Thanks!


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Do you have a link for EUROPE NEXT 2018-1 or is this only currently available with purchase of FSC code ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jebbe said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST PREMIUM 2018-1.
> 
> Thanks!





devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Do you have a link for EUROPE NEXT 2018-1 or is this only currently available with purchase of FSC code ?
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## somedude81 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Shawn, can I have a link to the North America 2018-1 CIC maps? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

somedude81 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I have a link to the North America 2018-1 CIC maps? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

Oops, dbl post


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Is a link available to either 2017 or 2018 map update file? Also method to apply them?
Best regards,
Donm


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Donm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Is a link available to either 2017 or 2018 map update file? Also method to apply them?
> Best regards,
> Donm


PM sent.


----------



## mulberrycrush (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?

Many Thanks
Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mulberrycrush said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM a link to download Europe NEXT 2018-1?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## oilburner26 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn.
Can you please pm me for Road Map Europe Next 2018.1, Thanks in advance. 

oilburner26


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oilburner26 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Can you please pm me for Road Map Europe Next 2018.1, Thanks in advance.
> 
> oilburner26


PM sent.


----------



## Rebuwar (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi shawn, Can i have the link for europe 2018? Is there a walkthrough? If so can you send me that? I have a bmw 116d 2013 model. Thank you


----------



## phuksi (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello Shawn,

Could you help me with Western Europe NEXT 2018-1 for NBT unit? Thanks!


----------



## phuksi (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello Shawn,

Could you help me with Western Europe NEXT 2018-1 for NBT unit? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rebuwar said:


> Hi shawn, Can i have the link for europe 2018? Is there a walkthrough? If so can you send me that? I have a bmw 116d 2013 model. Thank you





phuksi said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you help me with Western Europe NEXT 2018-1 for NBT unit? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## Diesel330 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello 0okm,
Can you send me the link for Europe?
Thanks in advance. 

Regards, Diesel330


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Diesel330 said:


> Hello 0okm,
> Can you send me the link for Europe?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards, Diesel330


PM sent.


----------



## crystyan1403 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi.Could you help me with Europe NEXT 2018-1 for NBT unit? Thanks!


----------



## Dragster27 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Are there any public links for CIC 2018***8211;1 North America available? If so, can I have a link please?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crystyan1403 said:


> Hi.Could you help me with Europe NEXT 2018-1 for NBT unit? Thanks!





Dragster27 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Are there any public links for CIC 2018-1 North America available? If so, can I have a link please?
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you share the link to latest map update Europe (west) for CiC and EVO?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phamaker said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you share the link to latest map update Europe (west) for CiC and EVO?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

I would like to update map to most current available, here is what I currently have in car (F26). I have e-net cable, e-sys and ista. 
Thank you.


----------



## jacoslaw (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi for all using esys and enet cable I found very good manual how to get your own code, maps you can find anywhere on torrent. https://www.drive2.com/l/476989035923898653/ It is in Russian , but google translate should help. It takes 10 minutes maximum. Have a good time.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi all and Happy New Year.. I have been busy for a while and could not joyn the forum.
Shawn can you pleas help me with NBT next 2018...thanks
Vince


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi all and Happy New Year.. I have been busy for a while and could not joyn the forum.
Shawn can you pleas help me with NBT next 2018...thanks
Vince


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> Hi all and Happy New Year.. I have been busy for a while and could not joyn the forum.
> Shawn can you pleas help me with NBT next 2018...thanks
> Vince


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

:thumbup:Grazie Shawn....


----------



## akira_n (Mar 18, 2016)

hi shawn
could you send me link japan next 2018?
thx


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akira_n said:


> hi shawn
> could you send me link japan next 2018?
> thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Shawn can you send me link for 2018 Europe ‘next’ 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanduara37 said:


> Shawn can you send me link for 2018 Europe 'next'
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have new updated maps on usb and new fsc code but before I attempt update would like to know if it goes wrong (ie wrong activation code or some other issue) is it possible to revert HU back to original maps. 
Cautious person me ?


----------



## ejw2011 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn. 
Can you provide the download link for North America Route 2018-1 map for my x1 F48. I have the FSC key already. 
By the way...is the Route version the same as NEXT?

Thanks again for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanduara37 said:


> I have new updated maps on usb and new fsc code but before I attempt update would like to know if it goes wrong (ie wrong activation code or some other issue) is it possible to revert HU back to original maps.
> Cautious person me ?


Normally is map does no successfully install to 100%, then current existing map remains in place. It won't wipe out or cut over to new map unless install is complete.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ejw2011 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Can you provide the download link for North America Route 2018-1 map for my x1 F48. ...
> By the way...is the Route version the same as NEXT?


PM sent. No, ROUTE Map is for ENTRYNAV Head Unit and NEXT Map is for NBT Head Unit,


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have run into a problem with update, after inserting usb into car I get nothing on the screen prompting update.
2015 X4 HU_NBT 
Followed all instuctions as
download maps,
put maps on 64GB usb format32,
turn car ignition on,
insert usb into port on car,
waited for prompt to update but nothing happened.
Anyone able to offer a solution ?


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have run into a problem with update, after inserting usb into car I get nothing on the screen prompting update.
2015 X4 HU_NBT 
Followed all instuctions as
download maps,
put maps on 64GB usb format32,
turn car ignition on,
insert usb into port on car,
waited for prompt to update but nothing happened.
Anyone able to offer a solution ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanduara37 said:


> I have run into a problem with update, after inserting usb into car I get nothing on the screen prompting update.
> 2015 X4 HU_NBT
> Followed all instuctions as
> download maps,
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Wallstt (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you help me with Europe NEXT 2018-1 for NBT unit? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wallstt said:


> Hi Shawn, could you help me with Europe NEXT 2018-1 for NBT unit? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
is there a new Update BMW Road Map EUROPE EVO 2018 ? NBTevo_ECE_10117x.3.xxx ?
jole14


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> is there a new Update BMW Road Map EUROPE EVO 2018 ? NBTevo_ECE_10117x.3.xxx ?
> jole14


No. Latest is Europe EVO 2017-4.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

happy new year Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> happy new year Shawn :thumbup:


Thanks. You too.


----------



## fb88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Shawn, can you help me out with NA 2018 NEXT link? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fb88 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you help me out with NA 2018 NEXT link? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## danielbouvie (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link for South America Evo?

Thanks!


----------



## danielbouvie (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link for South America Evo?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danielbouvie said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for South America Evo?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## MarnickV (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

I'm new here and you seem very knowledgeable on this subject. I picked up my 2015 F56 Cooper four days ago and it's still running EVO 2015-3+. I read somewhere in this topic that the latest available is 2017-4. Can you provide a link for that or am I out of luck? Are you also able to point me in the right direction when it comes to obtaining a lifetime FSC or is this something I'll have to figure out on my own?

Kind regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarnickV said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm new here and you seem very knowledgeable on this subject. I picked up my 2015 F56 Cooper four days ago and it's still running EVO 2015-3+. I read somewhere in this topic that the latest available is 2017-4. Can you provide a link for that or am I out of luck? Are you also able to point me in the right direction when it comes to obtaining a lifetime FSC or is this something I'll have to figure out on my own?
> 
> Kind regards,


PM sent.


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys! Another newbie here







just got BMW F07 GT, notice that there only Germany maps on it. Sitting here in forum for couple of hours....can't find anywhere how to prepare USB flash stick and how exactly install new maps. I already download BMW Road Map Premium Europe West 2018-1, received e-net cable and already with huge headache now....any link will be good with instruction for newbies like me









thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

esferato said:


> Hi guys! Another newbie here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

i need Maps for E87 with Navigation Business,

i think its Motion West Europe. 2018-1 or 2017-2

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> i need Maps for E87 with Navigation Business,
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## beastlysun (May 21, 2016)

double post, sorry


----------



## beastlysun (May 21, 2016)

any new CIC Premium Europe WEST please? :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beastlysun said:


> any new CIC Premium Europe WEST please? :angel:


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Can you please send me the links for CIC 2018-1 North America PREMIUM.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Can you please send me the links for CIC 2018-1 North America PREMIUM.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mroshaw (Feb 19, 2016)

Can you please send me a link to the latest Europe NEXT Map? Many thanks once again - you're a legend!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mroshaw said:


> Can you please send me a link to the latest Europe NEXT Map? Many thanks once again - you're a legend!


PM sent.


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

Is there an 2018 update for navigation plus (6UP)? 
Thanks!


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

Is there an 2018 update for navigation plus (6UP)? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

timmeketim said:


> Is there an 2018 update for navigation plus (6UP)?
> Thanks!


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## roX54 (Feb 20, 2017)

Could you please send me a link to the 2018 NEXT Eu Map?
Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roX54 said:


> Could you please send me a link to the 2018 NEXT Eu Map?
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## cormellema (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,
Could you please send me a link of CIC Japan Premium 2018 if it's available ?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mkparasar said:


> Hi I just bought a BMW X1 2012 model. This has got Navi professional. I want to update to latest update available for Western Europe. Can you please send me link?





glencandle said:


> Request for maps in North America, thx


PM's Sent


----------



## lightninglobste (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi, can I possibly get some info on the latest USA maps for my 2016 X1 F48? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lightninglobste said:


> Hi, can I possibly get some info on the latest USA maps for my 2016 X1 F48? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Faith2304 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

Can you send me the link of the latest EUROPE MAP for NBT EVO (M3 2016) please?

Thank you!

Regards


----------



## Faith2304 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

Can you send me the link of the latest EUROPE MAP for NBT EVO (M3 2016) please?

Thank you!

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Faith2304 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me the link of the latest EUROPE MAP for NBT EVO (M3 2016) please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mammothskier (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Looking to upgrade maps on 2014 328i for NA. I have FSC code. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mammothskier said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Looking to upgrade maps on 2014 328i for NA.


PM sent.


----------



## My550x (Apr 5, 2017)

HI can you please tell me everything i need to update my 2014 550ix navigation its currently running 2013 map data. i would like to go to the latest thank you


----------



## Fasr (Sep 12, 2015)

bmw 2014 f10 520i 
middle east - gulf countries 
please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

My550x said:


> HI can you please tell me everything i need to update my 2014 550ix navigation its currently running 2013 map data. i would like to go to the latest thank you





Fasr said:


> bmw 2014 f10 520i
> middle east - gulf countries
> please


PM's sent.


----------



## My550x (Apr 5, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks alot your the man:thumbup:


----------



## prodr (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi, could you please send me the links for NBT 2018?
Thanks,
PR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

prodr said:


> Hi, could you please send me the links for NBT 2018?
> Thanks,
> PR


PM sent.


----------



## graye (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Shawn - new BMW owner here  I was searching for map update for Australia and New Zealand. The BMW download manager indicates that the latest is "Australia & New Zealand EVO 2017-2" but the download seems broken so was just wondering if anyone I could get a link off you? Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

graye said:


> Hi Shawn - new BMW owner here  I was searching for map update for Australia and New Zealand. The BMW download manager indicates that the latest is "Australia & New Zealand EVO 2017-2" but the download seems broken so was just wondering if anyone I could get a link off you? Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## fatbimmer (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Shawn - yet another request for a link to the map updates. Looking for: Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next 2018-1

Thanks!


----------



## fatbimmer (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Shawn - yet another request for a link to the map updates. Looking for: Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next 2018-1

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fatbimmer said:


> Hi Shawn - yet another request for a link to the map updates. Looking for: Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next 2018-1
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## fatbimmer (Sep 29, 2008)

duh! 

Thanks!


----------



## MSportLawyer (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi there Shawn, would you have link for the latest USA, North America maps for a 2008 BMW X3 with DVD Navi setup? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MSportLawyer said:


> Hi there Shawn, would you have link for the latest USA, North America maps for a 2008 BMW X3 with DVD Navi setup? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## hiroF30 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Shawn, 
Thank you for helping me every time.

Could you please send me a link to BMW Road Map Japan NEXT 2018?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiroF30 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Thank you for helping me every time.
> 
> Could you please send me a link to BMW Road Map Japan NEXT 2018?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shorshane (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM me the map update for SEA 2018 premium and next?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shorshane said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me the map update for SEA 2018 premium and next?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tizzo (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me info on updating USA maps for an x1 (f48). 

Thank you!


----------



## tizzo (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me info on updating USA maps for an x1 (f48). 

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tizzo said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me info on updating USA maps for an x1 (f48).
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest cic navigation update.

Thanks


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest cic navigation update.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrp22 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest cic navigation update.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

biknitF30 said:


> Hi Shawn, please send update info, map and FSC Code for South America NEXT?


PM sent.


----------



## PDXRAM (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest cic navigation update?

Thanks


----------



## PDXRAM (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest cic navigation update?

Thanks


----------



## Libyaisme (Jan 13, 2018)

*NA NEXT map*

Hi Shawn

Could you please send me a link to the latest Northern Africa Next map update.

Thanks

Appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PDXRAM said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest cic navigation update?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Libyaisme said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest Northern Africa Next map update.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TheWiseGuy (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Shawn. Is 2017 North America link available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheWiseGuy said:


> Hi Shawn. Is 2017 North America link available?


PM sent.


----------



## Ryanclancy (Feb 12, 2018)

*BMW Map update*

Hi Shawn,

Would it be possible to send the latest 2018 map update for MOVE please?

Would be much appreciated if you could.

Kind regards,

Ryan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ryanclancy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would it be possible to send the latest 2018 map update for MOVE please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bsandru (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Shawn

Could you please send me a link to the latest 2018 Europe Next map update.

Thanks,
Bogdan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bsandru said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest 2018 Europe Next map update.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Krueger84 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for the latest USA, North America maps for a 2010 535I with DVD Navi setup? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Krueger84 said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm looking for the latest USA, North America maps for a 2010 535I with DVD Navi setup? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## v8645ci (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi could you send me the link for maps europe latest please

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

v8645ci said:


> Hi could you send me the link for maps europe latest please
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## v8645ci (Feb 13, 2018)

Thankyou

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## v8645ci (Feb 13, 2018)

Before I pay though just a quick question when I try to do updates with BMW online they say that my vin no is wrong,but when I done the checks it all came up ok

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

v8645ci said:


> when I try to do updates with BMW online they say that my vin no is wrong,but when I done the checks it all came up


BMW Online is a subscription service, that apparently your VIN is not authorized access. This has nothing to do with Navigation update.


----------



## v8645ci (Feb 13, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> BMW Online is a subscription service, that apparently your VIN is not authorized access. This has nothing to do with Navigation update.


Oh ok so my cars not dodgy lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

v8645ci said:


> Oh ok so my cars not dodgy lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No, not at all.


----------



## v8645ci (Feb 13, 2018)

Cheers pal

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## vanias78 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello i have Road Map Europe Route 2016-1. The car is German but now i use it in Greece. Is there a way to update maps on 2018-1 and i need Greece to be full coverage (now is partial)
thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vanias78 said:


> Hello i have Road Map Europe Route 2016-1. The car is German but now i use it in Greece. Is there a way to update maps on 2018-1 and i need Greece to be full coverage (now is partial)
> thank you.


There is no other map version with Greece coverage (e.g. Greece ROUTE).


----------



## vanias78 (Feb 21, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no other map version with Greece coverage (e.g. Greece ROUTE).


What i need to update this on 2018 at least?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vanias78 said:


> What i need to update this on 2018 at least?


PM sent.


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Can I have info as well for 2018-1 North America maps? Have lifetime FSC, need just maps...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi

Can I get link for the latest ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi

Can I get link for the latest ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vetaldj said:


> Can I have info as well for 2018-1 North America maps?





E61-520 said:


> Can I get link for the latest ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT please


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kra808 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link for the latest North American update?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

Can I get a link for the latest North America EVO maps, please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

woron said:


> Can I get a link for the latest North America EVO maps, please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Lazygit (Jan 30, 2015)

*Update*

PM sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

badyl said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Can you provide the download link for Road Map Europe Route 2018-1 map
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Shawnsheridan
Any news about the Europe Premium 2018-2 ?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigre1973 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan
> Any news about the Europe Premium 2018-2 ?
> 
> Thank you.


No. There is never "news", and there is no set release schedule. The show when they show up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigre1973 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan
> Any news about the Europe Premium 2018-2 ?
> 
> Thank you.


No. There is never "news", and there is no set release schedule. The show when they show up, and Europe PREMIUM 2018-2 is not released yet.


----------



## Merit2029 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Shawn :

Could you please send me a link to the Northern Africa Next map update.

Thanks


----------



## angelo1994 (May 3, 2018)

Where can I find EU maps 2018?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Merit2029 said:


> Hi Shawn :
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the Northern Africa Next map update.
> 
> Thanks





angelo1994 said:


> Where can I find EU maps 2018?


PM's sent.


----------



## thakid22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi shawn!

Can you send me the link for North American NEXT road map 2018?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thakid22 said:


> Hi shawn!
> 
> Can you send me the link for North American NEXT road map 2018?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## stratus54 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Can you send me a link for the North America NEXT 2018-1 maps?

Thank you


----------



## stratus54 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Can you send me a link for the North America NEXT 2018-1 maps?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stratus54 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you send me a link for the North America NEXT 2018-1 maps?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Mackib (May 15, 2018)

*Maps for 05 325 mk4*

Hi Looking for region 1 dvd 2015 high thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mackib said:


> Hi Looking for region 1 dvd 2015 high thanks


Sorry, I cant help with older DVD based systems.


----------



## zvizdic (Jan 5, 2016)

Double post


----------



## zvizdic (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan
Can i get North America or Canada maps update


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zvizdic said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan
> Can i get North America or Canada maps update


PM sent.


----------



## roudy55 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello Shawnsheridan, hope you're doing okay!
Can i please have Lebanon/Middle East map ?

Just got a 2010 E92 and the installed navigation map is for north america and i live in lebanon, trying to install lebanon's map.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roudy55 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan, hope you're doing okay!
> Can i please have Lebanon/Middle East map ?
> 
> Just got a 2010 E92 and the installed navigation map is for north america and i live in lebanon, trying to install lebanon's map.


Sorry, there is no BMW Map Coverage for Lebanon, not even on Middle East map.


----------



## roudy55 (Jun 15, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, there is no BMW Map Coverage for Lebanon, not even on Middle East map.


Oh that's sad..
Thanks anyway! Much appreciated.


----------



## cipi (May 17, 2017)

Hello shawnsheridan, can you please send the link for Europe 2018-2, ideally with install instruction.  Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cipi said:


> Hello shawnsheridan, can you please send the link for Europe 2018-2, ideally with install instruction.  Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Brand (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey shawn!

Can you please provide me the links for the Europe NBT NEXT 2018-2 and Europe West 2018-2 USB?

Thanks for your great work!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brand said:


> Hey shawn!
> 
> Can you please provide me the links for the Europe NBT NEXT 2018-2 and Europe West 2018-2 USB?
> 
> Thanks for your great work!


Europe PREMIUM 2018-2 is not even released yet. PM sent.


----------



## Rocstar01 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the North American 2018-2 Premium. (Vin C444722) Thanks


----------



## FuriousE (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello Shawn,

Can you kindly send a link for the latest North American version for the CIC (VIN C389932)? I really appreciate it!


----------



## FuriousE (Jun 20, 2018)

<double post>


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FuriousE said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you kindly send a link for the latest North American version for the CIC (VIN C389932)? I really appreciate it!


PM sent.


----------



## Timmo2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi,

Would it possible to get links for the Europe NBT NEXT 2018-2 and instructions on how to install and activate?

Many thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Jfan (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi could you send me the link please ?


----------



## andreidr (Jun 24, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> DocNuas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Hi, could you please send me the link? For an i3 2017


----------



## jmydesigner (Jan 14, 2018)

Can I get a link for the latest North America EVO maps, please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jfan said:


> Hi could you send me the link please ?





andreidr said:


> Hi, could you please send me the link? For an i3 2017





jmydesigner said:


> Can I get a link for the latest North America EVO maps, please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## redzhi (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello, Im trying to update NBT Road map EUROPE next 2018-2, I have fsc code and update files but have a issue in a start after question do you i want to update the process stuck on message "Please connect the usb device 1 to start...". Think the problem is in my usb folders. Can someone more competent to give me a instruction how to configure the usb device and folders? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello I could send the link to the map BMW CIC Road Map Europe WEST PREMIUM 2018-2 thank you and best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redzhi said:


> Hello, Im trying to update NBT Road map EUROPE next 2018-2, I have fsc code and update files but have a issue in a start after question do you i want to update the process stuck on message "Please connect the usb device 1 to start...". Think the problem is in my usb folders. Can someone more competent to give me a instruction how to configure the usb device and folders? Thank you in advance!


USB Drive should be Fat32 Formatted and contain only the map's folders named 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5, and 3 files.


----------



## redzhi (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok I do it this way(with folders) but the flash drive is exfat. Maybe this is the problem, Will try with fat32. Thanks!


----------



## Jyllanddanmark (Jun 9, 2018)

redzhi said:


> Ok I do it this way(with folders) but the flash drive is exfat. Maybe this is the problem, Will try with fat32. Thanks!


It MUST be fat32 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

Is there any news about the Europe Roadmap Premium Maps?

Thank you so much for your time.

Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigre1973 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Is there any news about the Europe Roadmap Premium Maps?
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## ChrisE60M (Jan 2, 2018)

Good morning Shawn,

Can you kindly send a link for the latest North American version for the CIC (VIN's D681545 and D224404)? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ChrisE60M said:


> Good morning Shawn,
> 
> Can you kindly send a link for the latest North American version for the CIC (VIN's D681545 and D224404)? TIA


Both those VIN's are NBT, not CIC, and run NEXT Map. PM sent.


----------



## Rocstar01 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jun 20, 2018 · #1134
Hi Shawn, can you please send me the North America 2018-2 Premium link. (Vin C444722) Thanks


----------



## Cabamaru (Jul 3, 2018)

Sorry, duplicate post


----------



## Cabamaru (Jul 3, 2018)

*Updated maps for UK/Europe*

Hi Shawn,

I just bought a 2014 535D F11 which is great.
I live in the UK and the maps I have must be out of date as there are differences with some roads.

Any chance you could send me the updated maps for UK/Europe?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rocstar01 said:


> Jun 20, 2018 · #1134
> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the North America 2018-2 Premium link. (Vin C444722) Thanks





Cabamaru said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just bought a 2014 535D F11 which is great.
> I live in the UK and the maps I have must be out of date as there are differences with some roads.
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

Something is known about BMW maps CIC Road Map Europe WEST PREMIUM 2018-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ordesa said:


> Something is known about BMW maps CIC Road Map Europe WEST PREMIUM 2018-2


Released a few days ago. PM sent.


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

OK thank you very much and greetings


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the Europe West Premium 2018-2 map. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the Europe West Premium 2018-2 map.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## barttigges (Feb 15, 2018)

Would like a link as well to Europe West Premium 2018-2 map.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barttigges said:


> Would like a link as well to Europe West Premium 2018-2 map.


PM sent.


----------



## rubberduck (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

call me greedy but i'd like a link to the europe west premium 2018-2 as well 

Many thanks


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hey Shawn, could you send to me as well? thanks!


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

@shawn: I’m joining the choir! ***128513;
Europe west premium 2018-2 please ***128513;
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> @shawn: I'm joining the choir! ***128513;
> Europe west premium 2018-2 please ***128513;
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alerta said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the Europe West Premium 2018-2 map too?
> 
> Thank you very much :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## prodr (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,
looking for North America 2018-2 NBT map please.

Thanks,
PR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

prodr said:


> Hi,
> looking for North America 2018-2 NBT map please.
> 
> Thanks,
> PR


PM sent.


----------



## Atomicide (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the Europe West Premium 2018-2 map too?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atomicide said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the Europe West Premium 2018-2 map too?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## hondambx (Mar 4, 2017)

hi shawn can i please have link for CCC 2018 west europe DVD1 en 2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hondambx said:


> hi shawn can i please have link for CCC 2018 west europe DVD1 en 2


Sorry, I can't help with DVD based systems.


----------



## Sevytron (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the Europe Premium 2018-2 (West + East) map (CIC) ?

Thanks in advance

BR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sevytron said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the Europe Premium 2018-2 (West + East) map (CIC) ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elektroselo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the Europe West Premium 2018-2 map too?


PM sent.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

would you be kind enough to send me a link to CIC West Europe Premium 2018-2 too please.

just need the files not the FSC

Thanks IN Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

...


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello

Would like a link as well to Europe West Premium 2018-2 map
No need for FSC code.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigre1973 said:


> Hello
> 
> Would like a link as well to Europe West Premium 2018-2 map


PM sent.


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello
Good morning

I just discovered both maps.
-> Europe West Premium 2018-2 map
-> Europe East Premium 2018-2 map

Honestly, I do not have the possibility to help everyone as our friend Shawnsheridan do.
But I feel that I should contribute once I also ask for your help when I need...

So, how can I help all of you?

It's not a torrent download.
Each map is divided in 7 parts and we need to download it one by one.

Kind regards to all of you.


----------



## Tigre1973 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello
Good morning

I just discovered both maps.
-> Europe West Premium 2018-2 map
-> Europe East Premium 2018-2 map

Honestly, I do not have the possibility to help everyone as our friend Shawnsheridan do.
But I feel that I should contribute once I also ask for your help when I need...

So, how can I help all of you?

It's not a torrent download.
Each map is divided in 7 parts and we need to download it one by one.

Kind regards to all of you.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

would you be kind enough to share it with me? (WEST) the torrent looks to have 0 seeds. hopefully i can then use this to seed the torrent after ive downloaded it 

thanks

jim


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

OK thank you very much and greetings


----------



## cupcup (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi!
Could anyone please share a link to CCC maps update 2018-1/2 for my e91?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cupcup said:


> Hi!
> Could anyone please share a link to CCC maps update 2018-1/2 for my e91?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, cant help with old DVD based maps.


----------



## uprockin (Mar 15, 2016)

Dear shawn, can you please share the latest map links both NBT EVO Turkey and Europe maps?

Regards


----------



## uprockin (Mar 15, 2016)

Clicked once but posted double.. Sorry..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uprockin said:


> Dear shawn, can you please share the latest map links both NBT EVO Turkey and Europe maps?
> 
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## Volum (Jul 17, 2016)

Latest CIC MOTION East for F10 please?


----------



## wittawin_k (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Could you please share a link to Southeast Asia map 2018 for F10(NBT) and F32(ID6)?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Volum said:


> Latest CIC MOTION East for F10 please?





wittawin_k said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you please share a link to Southeast Asia map 2018 for F10(NBT) and F32(ID6)?
> 
> Thank you.


PM's sent.


----------



## karwan2003 (Jun 25, 2018)

Could you please share the link to the US CIC 2011 update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karwan2003 said:


> Could you please share the link to the US CIC 2011 update?


PM sent.


----------



## bassie007 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello, does somebody have the new navi update 2018-2 (Europe) for the F45 (11/2015) with small navi?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bassie007 said:


> Hello, does somebody have the new navi update 2018-2 (Europe) for the F45 (11/2015) with small navi?


PM sent.


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

is Next 2018-2 already released ?

i would like to have it, torrent would be ok, too.

THANKS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmann93 said:


> is Next 2018-2 already released ?
> 
> i would like to have it, torrent would be ok, too.
> 
> THANKS


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## Guillakunst (Jul 24, 2014)

Can you send me the links for Europe west premium 2018-2 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Guillakunst said:


> Can you send me the links for Europe west premium 2018-2
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## teamsynergy (Jul 25, 2018)

Can you send me the updated Nav maps for North America... c811333


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

teamsynergy said:


> Can you send me the updated Nav maps for North America... c811333


PM sent.


----------



## anthonywill3 (Jul 26, 2018)

*2018-2 NEXT Maps*

Hi Shawn:
Could you PM the 2018-2 NEXT maps for USA, was just about to update mine from 2015 with 2018-1 NEXT, but I keep getting unzip errors. Might as well get the latest and greatest! Last 7 D921539

Thank you!
Anthony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

$upernaut said:


> I just picked up a 2013 X5. The current Maps version is:
> 112121.2.17 Road Map North America Premium 2013-1A
> 
> Could someone please send me instructions on how to update? I think I found the maps, but Im confused about the codes I will need once I install them. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## sehheung (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi Shawn
Could You send me link to 2018-2 Europe West Road Map Premium please(2009 X1 in GB)?


----------



## sehheung (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi Shawn
Could You send me link to 2018-2 Europe West Road Map Premium please(2011 X1 in GB)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sehheung said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could You send me link to 2018-2 Europe West Road Map Premium please(2009 X1 in GB)?


PM sent.


----------



## geertskens (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can you help me with sending a link for the "BMW Road Map Premium Europe West 2018-2" maps?
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

geertskens said:


> Hi Shawn, can you help me with sending a link for the "BMW Road Map Premium Europe West 2018-2" maps?
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 
could i get the link for 2018-2 NBT Europe please ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could i get the link for 2018-2 NBT Europe please ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## delta86d (Mar 11, 2016)

Can i please get the latest for North America CIC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hoshi (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the Europe NEXT 2018-2 links via PM?

Thank you!


----------



## hoshi (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the Europe NEXT 2018-2 links via PM?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delta86d said:


> Can i please get the latest for North America CIC. Thanks in advance.





hoshi said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you please send me the Europe NEXT 2018-2 links via PM?
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## josvi (Nov 22, 2017)

Dear Shawn,

Could you please send the Europe ROUTE (RL_Entrycar) 2018-1 links ?

Thank you very much !!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josvi said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send the Europe ROUTE (RL_Entrycar) 2018-1 links ?
> 
> Thank you very much !!!


PM sent.


----------



## bmwguy2011 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi shawn, can i please have link to North america map update and fsc generator for 2011-2012 BMWX5


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwguy2011 said:


> Hi shawn, can i please have link to North america map update...


PM sent.


----------



## xenirox (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the Europe NEXT 2018-2 links via PM?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## xenirox (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the Europe NEXT 2018-2 links via PM?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pixy10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Can I plese get the latest version for Japn CIC.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pixy10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I plese get the latest version for Japn CIC.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would please request if you could provide the link for Europe NEXT latest update, i.e. 2018-2 or even 2019-1 if already released. I have a X5 F15
> Do you have FSC code also?
> ...


Europe NEXT 2019-1 is not released. PM sent.


----------



## sellmeyer (Oct 19, 2009)

*2013 E70 Map Update Request*

x


----------



## sellmeyer (Oct 19, 2009)

*2013 E70 Map Update Request*

Is it true if I make a request for a North American 2013 E70 CIC Map Update, something magical happens in to my inbox?

If so, how does one repay kindness to those responsible for the magic?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sellmeyer said:


> Is it true if I make a request for a North American 2013 E70 CIC Map Update, something magical happens in to my inbox?


PM sent.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi

To update the map in the car, it takes about 30 minutes. Should it, do it with the engine running, or it is possible engine off?

However , when the engine is off, the radio and NAV stay on only about 10 minutes. How is possible to leave NAV off for the whole time of the update, 30mn or more?

I have a X5 F15

Thanks


----------



## Shuaib1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi Shawn

Do you have the latest maps for South Africa? E90 2010.

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hi
> 
> To update the map in the car, it takes about 30 minutes. Should it, do it with the engine running, or it is possible engine off?
> 
> ...


Just run the motor.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shuaib1 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Do you have the latest maps for South Africa? E90 2010.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Marc412 said:


> Hi
> 
> To update the map in the car, it takes about 30 minutes. Should it, do it with the engine running, or it is possible engine off?
> 
> ...


If you don't want to just run the motor or do it during a long-enough drive, if you turn off the car, next time you start/drive the map update will pickup where it left off.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello

BMW has on the current vehicles several types of navigation system. Why?
What is the difference between NEXT; MOTION; MOVE; PREMIUM? Is it different function available?

So some already have the 2019-1 version and for example NEXT EUROPE 2019-1 still does not exist? What is the reason for the delay of these updates?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hello
> 
> BMW has on the current vehicles several types of navigation system. Why?
> What is the difference between NEXT; MOTION; MOVE; PREMIUM? Is it different function available?
> ...


Different head unit hardware runs different map types, and they are not interchangeable. BMW also uses different map suppliers. With the sheer number of map regions combined with multiple map types per region, and then multiple suppliers involved, you are going to get new map releases at different times. Considering it is still 2018, I would not characterize not having a 2019 release yet as a delay. All you need to worry about is what map type you need, and what is latest version.


----------



## ssstraub (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for a link to download North America NEXT 2019-1 map data if possible. I should be set with FSC already. Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssstraub said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm looking for a link to download North America NEXT 2019-1 map data if possible....


PM sent.


----------



## mod99 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi,

could someone please send me the link to the latest maps for Europe (F11 2014)? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mod99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could someone please send me the link to the latest maps for Europe (F11 2014)?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## esell (Oct 24, 2018)

Is it possible to get the latest USA maps for an E61 525ix CIC?

TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

esell said:


> Is it possible to get the latest USA maps for an E61 525ix CIC?
> 
> TIA


PM sent.


----------



## SungBMW (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest maps for my current version North America Next 2014-2?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SungBMW said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest maps for my current version North America Next 2014-2?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## joej85 (Sep 21, 2008)

Could someone pm the link to North America for E66?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joej85 said:


> Could someone pm the link to North America for E66?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

hi shawn ! ...
news for EUROPE NEXT 2019-1 ?
thanks
Roby


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobyBS said:


> hi shawn ! ...
> news for EUROPE NEXT 2019-1 ?
> thanks
> Roby


Released. PM sent.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Released. PM sent.


Thanks ! ... :thumbup:


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

please sent me the Link to download EUROPE NEXT 2019-1

Thanks
didi468


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

didi468 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> please sent me the Link to download EUROPE NEXT 2019-1
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn

please sent me the Link to download EUROPE NEXT 2019-1. Thanks


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn

please sent me the Link to download EUROPE NEXT 2019-1. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> please sent me the Link to download EUROPE NEXT 2019-1. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Lazygit (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Do you have the link for Motion West and East please?

Many thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lazygit said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Do you have the link for Motion West and East please?
> 
> Many thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me the link for EUROPE NEXT 2019-1
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me the link for EUROPE NEXT 2019-1
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice, it's out. Would like to have NEXT Europe 2019-1

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmann93 said:


> Nice, it's out. Would like to have NEXT Europe 2019-1
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Shaun,

Could you send me a link for Europe Next 2019-1 Maps please?

Thank you as always.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrashton said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Could you send me a link for Europe Next 2019-1 Maps please?
> 
> Thank you as always.


PM sent.


----------



## wig1210 (Sep 17, 2017)

Please send me the link for Next 2019-1.

Sent from my Z2 Pro using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wig1210 said:


> Please send me the link for Next 2019-1.
> 
> Sent from my Z2 Pro using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## S_alish (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Guys, anyone can help, i just bought used 325i 2008 , i need the navigation map for CCC middle east including UAE.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## vomba (May 15, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
I'd like to get latest maps for (Western) Europe for my F11 MY 2012 (small display; CIC champ 2, maps Move). Many thanks in advance! :bow:
vomba


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

S_alish said:


> Hi Guys, anyone can help, i just bought used 325i 2008 , i need the navigation map for CCC middle east including UAE.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Sorry but I cannot help with DVD Maps. You need DVD Middle East Professional. I believe the last version was 2016.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vomba said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'd like to get latest maps for (Western) Europe for my F11 MY 2012 (small display; CIC champ 2, maps Move). Many thanks in advance! :bow:
> vomba


PM sent.


----------



## williamwch (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi! Looking for the latest CIC Map PREMIUM for HongKong, please help, thanks!

My car: 325i N52NB25 with 'old-firmware-before-201003' CIC with HDD.

Sent from my HMA-L29 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

williamwch said:


> Hi! Looking for the latest CIC Map PREMIUM for HongKong, please help, thanks!
> 
> My car: 325i N52NB25 with 'old-firmware-before-201003' CIC with HDD.
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L29 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Sorry, I cannot help with DVD based map.


----------



## msa9167 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Shawn,
I'm looking for a link for the current map for a 2009 BMW 650i North America . My navigation is the CCC not CIC.
Thanks,
Marc 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

msa9167 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm looking for a link for the current map for a 2009 BMW 650i North America . My navigation is the CCC not CIC.
> Thanks,
> Marc
> ...


Sorry, but I cannot help with older DVD based Navigation systems.


----------



## Quest3300 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

I'd appreciate a link to the North American maps for a 2014 328d. My navigation system is CIC.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Tap2019 (Feb 14, 2019)

HI, Any links to EUROPE 2017 MAPS. 
I brought F15 from US and I need european maps.
Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Quest3300 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd appreciate a link to the North American maps for a 2014 328d. My navigation system is CIC.
> 
> Much appreciated!





Tap2019 said:


> HI, Any links to EUROPE 2017 MAPS.
> I brought F15 from US and I need european maps.
> Thank you, much appreciated.


PM's sent.


----------



## RostHaus (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking for the Next 2019-1 North America maps for a 2016 BMW i3

My current maps are:
111144.3.112
Road Map NORTH AMERICA Next
2016-1
NBT_O16255A

Thanks!


----------



## RostHaus (Mar 13, 2019)

duplicate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RostHaus said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for the Next 2019-1 North America maps for a 2016 BMW i3
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fariba (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

I'd like to get the 2 latest maps for

* Middle East for NBT (Next)
* Middle East for NBT Evo (Evo)

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i'd like the link to the 2019-1 North American Evo map

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fariba said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd like to get the 2 latest maps for
> 
> ...





markgca said:


> i'd like the link to the 2019-1 North American Evo map
> 
> thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Shwan,

any chances to get the newest NEXT Europe ?

Thanks in advance!
D


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmann93 said:


> Hi Shwan,
> 
> any chances to get the newest NEXT Europe ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## canuma (Sep 26, 2017)

Shawn,

Can I get the link for latest North America NBT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gbritman said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Can i have the latest maps for 2015 428i - North America...thanks


PM sent.


----------



## gbritman (Jan 20, 2018)

Thx...


----------



## BMW-Rocky (Mar 15, 2015)

doublepost (sorry)


----------



## BMW-Rocky (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi there,

can anybody provide a MEGA download link for the latest *Europe West* Road Map Premium for my* CIC *F01?

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-Rocky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can anybody provide a MEGA download link for the latest *Europe West* Road Map Premium for my* CIC *F01?
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## jaskor (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Can I please have the link for BMW Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA ROUTE 2019-1. Thanks ;-)


----------



## jaskor (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Can I please have the link for BMW Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA ROUTE 2019-1. Thanks ;-)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaskor said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please have the link for BMW Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA ROUTE 2019-1. Thanks ;-)


PM sent.


----------



## MINInorth (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2015 Mini F56. Looking for latest Europe Next map.

Thank you!


----------



## cou (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello Shawn;

Can I get latest Turkey Map,Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MINInorth said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2015 Mini F56. Looking for latest Europe Next map.
> 
> Thank you!





cou said:


> Hello Shawn;
> 
> Can I get latest Turkey Map,Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## zhenliang1102 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? I have a E90 323i. VIN: A581315

Thank you.


----------



## calle (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn

I just sent you a pm..as well

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zhenliang1102 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? I have a E90 323i. VIN: A581315
> 
> Thank you.





calle said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I just sent you a pm..as well
> 
> thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zhenliang1102 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? I have a E90 323i. VIN: A581315
> 
> Thank you.





calle said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I just sent you a pm..as well
> 
> thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Can I get link please to - europe west premium ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bestb said:


> Can I get link please to - europe west premium ?


PM sent.


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? Thanks!


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

douggie said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## cnburgere (Oct 22, 2019)

*BMW road map South America*

Dears, first of all , thanks for accept me in this Forum. 
i have some doubts, this is my first F25 X3 
and i wondering to Update the Navigation, cause its too OLD. the model for my ROAD_MAP 
is 
Road Map SOUTH AMERICA Next 2013. 
I wondering if is able to Download from some place the New Version, 
and Download the FSC Generator to Create and Activate this. 
Thanks for your patience and for an Answer. 
Best Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cnburgere said:


> Dears, first of all , thanks for accept me in this Forum.
> i have some doubts, this is my first F25 X3
> and i wondering to Update the Navigation, cause its too OLD. the model for my ROAD_MAP
> is
> Road Map SOUTH AMERICA Next 2013...


PM sent.


----------



## dkeruza (Oct 27, 2019)

May I get the link for US maps update for NBT? (2014 F32)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dkeruza said:


> Can I get the US update for NBT?


PM sent.


----------



## sarath3242 (Nov 7, 2019)

*Road Map MIDDLE EAST EVO 2019-2 Map data*

Hi Shawn,

Can I please have the link for Road Map MIDDLE EAST EVO 2019-2 Map data. Thanks...


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

May I have the latest Road Map EUROPE EVO please?
Thank you.


----------



## achulbert (Sep 12, 2016)

Can I also have a link to 2019-2 (or 3) EVO Europe , please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sarath3242 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please have the link for Road Map MIDDLE EAST EVO 2019-2 Map data. Thanks...





smht_62 said:


> May I have the latest Road Map EUROPE EVO please?
> Thank you.





achulbert said:


> Can I also have a link to 2019-2 (or 3) EVO Europe , please?


PM sent.


----------



## shummy05 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi, may i please get a link for Europe map pack? I have the NBT version. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shummy05 said:


> Hi, may i please get a link for Europe map pack? I have the NBT version. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## magicyuan (Sep 11, 2013)

Can I get link for Australia & NEWZEALAD EVO data,any version is good.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magicyuan said:


> Can I get link for Australia & NEWZEALAD EVO data,any version is good.


PM sent.


----------



## nonegomania (Dec 1, 2019)

hi,

Does anyone have Road Map TURKEY EVO ?


----------



## nonegomania (Dec 1, 2019)

deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nonegomania said:


> hi,
> 
> Does anyone have Road Map TURKEY EVO ?


PM sent.


----------



## chezdude (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking for the latest US NBT. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ami422 (Dec 26, 2019)

*Southeast Asia premium 2019*

Hi Shawn

Could you please share southeast asia premium 2019 map?

Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chezdude said:


> Looking for the latest US NBT.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





ami422 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please share southeast asia premium 2019 map?
> 
> Regards,


PM's sent.


----------



## ami422 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks..


----------



## Mr530e60 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Is there an update for middle-east/ UAE available?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr530e60 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Is there an update for middle-east/ UAE available?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr530e60 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Is there an update for middle-east/ UAE available?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## imspiffy (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

From the UK here, is there an update for Europe/UK ? My first BMW car, asking me for an activation code to kick-start the nav. Any help would be fantastic.

Best Wishes


----------



## imspiffy (Jan 24, 2020)

*hey shawn*

Hi Shawn,

From the UK here, is there an update for Europe/UK ? My first BMW car, asking me for an activation code to kick-start the nav. Any help would be fantastic.

Best Wishes


----------



## SamBL (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi Shawn

Also from the UK here. Is there a premium map upgrade for map Version "Europe Way" that I can use by just coping the files to a USB and using the centre console port ?

TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

imspiffy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> From the UK here, is there an update for Europe/UK ? My first BMW car, asking me for an activation code to kick-start the nav. Any help would be fantastic.
> 
> Best Wishes


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SamBL said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Also from the UK here. Is there a premium map upgrade for map Version "Europe Way" that I can use by just coping the files to a USB and using the centre console port ?
> 
> TIA


PREMIUM Map is for CIC Head Unit. WAY Map is for ENTRYNAV2 Head Unit. They are not interchangeable. PM sent.


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, Shawn,
Could You send me the latest map Europe EVO

Thanks


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, Shawn,
Could You send me the latest map Europe EVO

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> Could You send me the latest map Europe EVO
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Isma (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi, Shawn,
Could You send me the latest map Brazil 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Isma said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> Could You send me the latest map Brazil
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## coxy (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, Shawn,
Could you help me out with latest MOVE maps?

Currently have Road Map Europe MOVE 2013.

Thanks


----------



## noy (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
I'm looking for a map NBT-Next of Northern Africa
Thank you.


----------



## noy (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
I'm looking for a map NBT-Next of Northern Africa
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coxy said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> Could you help me out with latest MOVE maps?
> 
> Currently have Road Map Europe MOVE 2013.
> ...





noy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm looking for a map NBT-Next of Northern Africa
> Thank you.


PM's sent.


----------



## BlackEye_F10 (May 2, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Kindly ask you for 2020 Europe Premium, both East and West, if possible. Many thanks in advance! :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackEye_F10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Kindly ask you for 2020 Europe Premium, both East and West, if possible. Many thanks in advance! :angel:


PM sent.


----------



## Madstop43 (May 9, 2020)

Hi Shawn, any chance you could share latest North America? Thanks so much, you’re the greatest!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Madstop43 said:


> Hi Shawn, any chance you could share latest North America? Thanks so much, you're the greatest!


PM sent.


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-2 please ?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

didi468 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-2 please ?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Shawn
Could You send me link to the latest Europe EVO maps
Thanks


----------



## atcc (May 13, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Kindly ask you link for latest Europe Premium East and West. Many thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could You send me link to the latest Europe EVO maps
> Thanks





atcc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Kindly ask you link for latest Europe Premium East and West. Many thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## palvarez (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys, does anyone had any luck getting south america maps? (PREMIUM/CIC) Thanks.


----------



## Lamprosk (Feb 1, 2017)

For cic what it the best maps? For example i have premium now is anything else except this ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lamprosk said:


> For cic what it the best maps? For example i have premium now is anything else except this ?


For CIC, there is only PREMIUM Map. Map Type is Head Unit specific, they are not interchangeable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

palvarez said:


> Hey guys, does anyone had any luck getting south america maps? (PREMIUM/CIC) Thanks.


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Lamprosk (Feb 1, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> For CIC, there is only PREMIUM Map. Map Type is Head Unit specific, they are not interchangeable.


Ohhh ok!! 
Can i have the latest for east and west Europe? Usb version if its possible


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lamprosk said:


> Ohhh ok!!
> Can i have the latest for east and west Europe? Usb version if its possible


PM sent.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn! Could you send me lastest Europe West maps for Road Map premium version? Thanks!


----------



## martin1975 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Kindly ask you link for latest Europe Premium East and West. CIC f06. Many thanks in advance


----------



## natech (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for the map NBT North America. Thanks


----------



## natech (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for the map NBT North America. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

natech said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm looking for the map NBT North America. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Can I get a link too for the latest 
maps North America nbt evo


----------



## wig1210 (Sep 17, 2017)

Shawn, please share the download link for NBT Europe West Next 2020-2 Maps.


----------



## merl (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

please share the link for the latest NBT Europe West Next maps and FSC code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrp22 said:


> Hi Shawn. Can I get a link too for the latest
> maps North America nbt evo





wig1210 said:


> Shawn, please share the download link for NBT Europe West Next 2020-2 Maps.





merl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> please share the link for the latest NBT Europe West Next maps and FSC code


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

insomic said:


> Hi, do you have the latest map for South East Asia CIC?


PM sent.


----------



## ggeuens (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey
can i have the link for the latest Route (EntryNav) europe map?
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ggeuens said:


> Hey
> can i have the link for the latest Route (EntryNav) europe map?
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## enrico.mcc (Nov 3, 2016)

MayI get a link too for the latest Map EUROPE NBT EVO? 
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enrico.mcc said:


> MayI get a link too for the latest Map EUROPE NBT EVO?
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## NytWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi Shawn, link for USA maps for 2014 M6 Gran Coupe and 2008 528i please? TIA 😊


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NytWolf said:


> Hi Shawn, link for USA maps for 2014 M6 Gran Coupe and 2008 528i please? TIA 😊


PM sent.


----------



## Jppv (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I reuquest Road Map EUROPE EVO mpas, any help?
Cheers,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jppv said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I reuquest Road Map EUROPE EVO mpas, any help?
> Cheers,


PM sent.


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest lookup.xml file?
I'm in struggle to get the code for CIC Road Map Europe Premium East 2020-2

or what should I change in .xml file?
last 2020-1 is:

<SgbmId id="NAVD_000004CE_255_005_246" SWID_FscShort="00280044" name="Road Map Europe East PREMIUM 2020-1" supplier="NTQ" sop="01.09.2019" version="10_09" MapOrderNumberBMW="" MapOrderNumberMINI="" MapOrderNumberRR="" successorMapOrderNumberBMW="" successorMapOrderNumberMINI="" successorMapOrderNumberRR="" NextNo="01526">
<EcuVariant CompatibilityIdentifier="HU_CIC-HB" Format="CIC" />
 <SwUpdate SwUpdateEntry=""/>

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

siim138 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest lookup.xml file?
> I'm in struggle to get the code for CIC Road Map Europe Premium East 2020-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dimitriettr (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi Shawn!
Can I, please, get a link for NBT Europe road map?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dimitriettr said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can I, please, get a link for NBT Europe road map?


PM sent.


----------



## Mrkplo_33 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello Shawn,
Im trying to change the maps for my bmw from north america evo 2017 -1 to europe/eastern europe or whichever icludes the balkan region. Can you help me with that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrkplo_33 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Im trying to change the maps for my bmw from north america evo 2017 -1 to europe/eastern europe or whichever icludes the balkan region. Can you help me with that?


PM sent.


----------



## Hitlayers (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi Shawn, can you send me the most updated version of the North East maps (USA). Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hitlayers said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me the most updated version of the North East maps (USA). Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## oncewas (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the most updated version of California. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oncewas said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the most updated version of California. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ekrichu (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ekrichu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I have the latest CIC Southeast Asia Premium road map please? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## MushroomHead (Mar 11, 2021)

May I have latest Southeast Asia Premium road map? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MushroomHead said:


> May I have latest Southeast Asia Premium road map?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## HoiHman (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi @shawnsheridan, can you help with the latest European map for F10 NBT. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HoiHman said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, can you help with the latest European map for F10 NBT.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Vaxix (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan 

I am looking for the latest update for my EntryNav - North America Route.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vaxix said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> I am looking for the latest update for my EntryNav - North America Route.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


PM sent.


----------



## atcc (May 13, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

could you send me the link for latest Europe West and East maps for F15 NTB please ?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atcc said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> could you send me the link for latest Europe West and East maps for F15 NTB please ?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## haack (Aug 23, 2015)

May I have latest Europe Premium road map?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

haack said:


> May I have latest Europe Premium road map?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Rdloal (Jun 27, 2019)

hi 
May I have latest South America evo road map?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rdloal said:


> hi
> May I have latest South America evo road map?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey shawnsheridan, are the 2021-2 updates out for the North America NBT? Thanks yet again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whk said:


> Hey shawnsheridan, are the 2021-2 updates out for the North America NBT? Thanks yet again!


No, not rleased.


----------



## m_hamdan (May 14, 2021)

hi
i am searching for road map navigation dvd download link of middle east that contains lebanon for bmw e90 2006
if any one can help me please
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m_hamdan said:


> hi
> i am searching for road map navigation dvd download link of middle east that contains lebanon for bmw e90 2006
> if any one can help me please
> thank you


Don't waste your time. No such map was ever produced.


----------



## Jlin920 (May 25, 2021)

Hi, may I have the latest North Americ route map? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jlin920 said:


> Hi, may I have the latest North Americ route map? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

Could you send me a link too? Thank you!


----------

